# Athletes and the law thread



## Monello

Tased and confused.



> Former New York Giants safety Tyler Sash was arrested early Saturday morning in Iowa after leading police on a drunken scooter chase and being shot with a Taser.
> 
> He was suspended in 2012 for violating the NFL's policy on performance-enhancing substances and was cut by the Giants prior to last season.



http://espn.go.com/new-york/nfl/sto...s-safety-tased-arrested-drunken-scooter-chase


----------



## Monello

NFL thug beats girlfriend.



> Carolina Panthers star Greg Hardy has been released from jail Wednesday after a judge set his bond at $15,000 for a domestic assault charge involving his girlfriend.



http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/10930542/greg-hardy-carolina-panthers-released-jail-following-domestic-assault-charge


----------



## Monello

Rookie mistake.



> Phoenix Suns guard Archie Goodwin was arrested on misdemeanor charges of disorderly conduct and resisting arrest in his hometown of Little Rock.



http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/10928079/phoenix-suns-archie-goodwin-arrested-arkansas


----------



## Monello

*Aaron Hernandez charged in 2012 double homicide*

Bad boy Aaron has been quite busy it seems.  He makes Mike Vick look like an altar boy.



> Ex-New England Patriots star Aaron Hernandez has been charged with two counts of first-degree murder in the July 2012 killings of two men in Boston, authorities said Thursday.
> 
> In addition to the two counts of first-degree murder in Abreu and Furtado's deaths, Hernandez has also been charged with three counts of armed assault with intent to murder and one count of assault and battery by means of a dangerous weapon



http://www.cnn.com/2014/05/15/justice/aaron-hernandez-indictment/index.html?hpt=hp_t1


----------



## Monello

*2 Texas Aggies footballers arrested for robbery & drugs*

Perfect fit for the SEC.



> Texas A&M coach Kevin Sumlin announced Tuesday that starting linebacker Darian Claiborne and starting defensive tackle Isaiah Golden have been dismissed from the football team.
> 
> Claiborne and Golden, who both were expected to play key roles as sophomores this fall on the A&M defense after starting as true freshmen in 2013, were arrested and charged with aggravated robbery Tuesday, according to the College Station Police Department.
> 
> According to police, the pair are accused of robbing three male victims at gunpoint on May 23 after the three men agreed to purchase marijuana from Claiborne and Golden.



http://espn.go.com/college-football/story/_/id/11028119/darian-claiborne-isaiah-golden-dismissed-texas-aggies


----------



## Monello

*Grizzlies' James Johnson arrested*

Seems the NBA has a high percentage of it's players that can't seem to obey the law.  Probably happens when you coddle a kid from the time he's in middle school and tell him that he's special.  Then when they transgress, all the responsible adults look the other way or make excuses for them.



> Grizzlies forward James Johnson has been arrested for domestic assault and accused of hitting and choking his wife at their home.



http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/11047582/james-johnson-memphis-grizzlies-arrested-accused-hitting-choking-wife


----------



## Monello

*Girls just want to have fun*

Like Dean Wormer said "Fat, drunk & stupid is no way to go through life, son".  Well it seems Hope has 2 out of 3 covered.  Imagine my surprise when I learned there is such a thing as women's pro soccer.



> Soccer star Hope Solo was arrested on domestic violence charges early Saturday after allegedly assaulting both her sister and nephew at a home in Seattle, Washington, police said.
> 
> Police said Solo allegedly assaulted her sister and a 17-year-old nephew early Saturday. Officers responded to a 911 call for a disturbance in which a male reported that a woman would not stop "hitting people" or leave the house, the statement said.
> 
> At the home, officers heard a disturbance. Inside, Solo appeared "intoxicated and upset," police said.



Definitely not fat



I din do nuffin ossifer


----------



## Larry Gude

Monello said:


> Tased and confused.
> 
> ]



 

Exceeeeeelent!!!


----------



## BOP

Monello said:


> NFL thug beats girlfriend.
> 
> 
> 
> http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/10930542/greg-hardy-carolina-panthers-released-jail-following-domestic-assault-charge



_Hardy's attorney, Chris Fialko, said his client was not the aggressor. Fialko said Hardy called 911 at 4:14 a.m. after Holder refused to leave his apartment.

"We're trying to get her out of my house and she keeps running back in every time," Hardy told the 911 operator. "My neighbor is outside witnessed everything. ... My manager is trying to restrain her she's trying to break free tried to hit me with her heel ... I'm literally running around._


----------



## Monello

*Predators disguised as students*



> Two University of Miami football players arrested on sexual battery charges against a "physically helpless" 17-year-old girl were dismissed from the team and suspended Tuesday.
> 
> Court and jail records show JaWand Blue and Alexander Figueroa were booked on the charges Tuesday.
> 
> both players admitted to buying drinks for the accuser, bringing her back to Figueroa's dorm room in the early-morning hours of Saturday and repeatedly performing sexual acts, including intercourse, without her consent while she was "physically helpless to resist."



http://espn.go.com/college-football/story/_/id/11191184/two-miami-hurricanes-players-arrested-sex-charges


----------



## Monello

*Offseason can't end quick enough for Ravens*



> Ravens cornerback Jimmy Smith was arrested and charged with misdemeanor disorderly conduct late Saturday night after an alleged incident at suburban Baltimore bar.Jimmy Smith became the fifth Ravens player to be arrested this offseason.
> 
> Smith, 25, is the fifth Ravens player arrested this offseason.
> 
> Police said Smith was helping an intoxicated woman in the bathroom of a Towson, Maryland bar when she because nauseated. After medics arrived, officers repeatedly asked Smith to step aside and he allegedly refused to comply, saying several times that he was helping the woman.
> 
> Smith's arrest continues a troublesome offseason for the Ravens. Other players arrested in the past five months include: running back Ray Rice (felony aggravated assault, accepted into pretrial diversion program), offensive lineman Jah Reid (misdemeanor battery, accepted into pretrial diversion program), wide receiver Deonte Thompson (felony possession of marijuana, charges dropped) and rookie running back Lorenzo Taliaferro (misdemeanor destruction of property, drunk and disorderly, July 31 court date).



http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/11209415/jimmy-smith-baltimore-ravens-arrested-disorderly-conduct


----------



## Monello

*Ttus Young - 1 for the thumb*

I bet he ends up becoming a minister after he sees the errors of his ways.



> A day before former Lions receiver Titus Young was to appear in court for a hearing regarding four felony counts, he got arrested for another felony.
> 
> Young was arrested on July 9 and charged with battery with serious bodily injury and was being held at the Twin Towers Correctional Facility in Los Angeles. He was also charged with four misdemeanor counts of battery of school, park or hospital property



http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nfl-shutdown-corner/troubled-former-nfl-receiver-titus-young-arrested-again-232502506.html


----------



## Monello

*Fred Davis dishes the dirt*

The guy is already suspended from the NFL.



> Fred Davis might be currently suspended from the NFL, but apparently, that's not the worst of his problems these days. The former Redskins tight end also has a warrant out for his arrest in Washington DC.
> 
> 
> [Davis] walked outside, grabbed a handful of dirt and flowers from the hanging plant box and threw them at [his ex-girlfriend's] torso area.
> 
> Basically, Davis allegedly threw dirt at her and made fun of her butt. Also, at some point during the melee, the ex-girlfriend tried to grab a plastic ketchup bottle so she could squirt Davis.



http://www.cbssports.com/nfl/eye-on-football/24634753/ex-redskins-te-fred-davis-wanted-on-simple-assault-charge-in-dc


----------



## Monello

Looks like a position at CB just opened up.



> starting cornerback Ed Wilkins has been "removed from the program" while the school looks into his Friday arrest on felony armed robbery charges.
> 
> Wilkins and a second man were arrested and booked into Forrest County Jail after allegedly entering a Hattiesburg residence and demanding money and drugs from three victims inside at gunpoint.



http://www.cbssports.com/collegefootball/eye-on-college-football/24637240/southern-miss-cb-ed-wilkins-charged-with-armed-robbery-suspended


----------



## Monello

*Texas pair accused of sexual assault*

The longhorns give new meaning to the term 'double team'.  Pretty soon college football players are going to need warnings like the labels on cigarette packs.



> Texas coach Charlie Strong announced the indefinite suspensions of wide receivers Kendall Sanders and Montrel Meander after both players were charged with sexual assualt on Thursday.
> 
> the alleged victim returned home with Meander and agreed to engage in consensual sex with him. It was then that Sanders knocked on the door and was allowed into the room by Meander. Meander then went into the bathroom as Sanders took off his clothes, and after the alleged victim said she did not want to have sex with him, Sanders got into the bed and forced himself upon her anyway.
> 
> Meander then returned to the room and court documents state both players "forcibly penetrated the victim."



http://www.cbssports.com/collegefootball/eye-on-college-football/24635760/texas-suspends-two-players-charged-with-sexual-assault


----------



## Monello

*Louisville recruit knocks up 14 year old cousin*

The university and coach so far have said nothing on this situation.



> Sharieff Inuka Rhaheed-Muhammad, 17, a Florida star high school student, was arrested Monday and charged with a sex felony, accused of impregnating his 14-year-old cousin.
> 
> Rhaheed-Muhammad, who attends Fort Pierce Central High School, has reportedly been molesting his young cousin since she was 11-years-old.



http://blackamericaweb.com/2014/02/28/fla-football-star-accused-of-impregnating-his-14-year-old-cousin/


----------



## Monello

*Convicted domestic abuser unremorseful, but sorry for team*

Way to stay classy Mr. Hardy.



> Convicted Pro Bowl defensive end Greg Hardy said he wants to remain with the Carolina Panthers beyond this season.
> 
> Hardy addressed the media before Sunday’s practice but refused to answer specific questions about his recent conviction on two domestic violence charges except to say, “I hate that I have distracted my team.”
> 
> Hardy did not show any remorse during a six-minute interview and didn’t offer an apology to the victim in the domestic dispute.
> 
> Hardy was convicted this month of assaulting a female and communicating threats and sentenced to a 60-day suspended jail sentence and 18 months’ probation following an incident in which he attacked his ex-girlfriend in his apartment.



http://blackamericaweb.com/2014/07/28/panthers-hardy-i-hate-ive-distracted-my-team/


----------



## Monello

*Former #1 draft choice picks fight with a girl*

Because a guy might punch back and hurt him.  7 footer needs to fight someone his own size.



> Former NBA No.1 draft pick Greg Oden is out of jail following his arrest on battery charges for allegedly punching his ex-girlfriend in the face.
> 
> Oden, 26, was released from custody Thursday evening. Online Marion County Jail records show Oden was released on a $10,000 bond.
> 
> Police arrested Oden on battery charges early Thursday, alleging that he punched his ex-girlfriend in the face during a fight at his mother's suburban Indianapolis home.



http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/11320319/former-top-pick-greg-oden-arrested-misdemeanor-battery-charges


----------



## Monello

*Serial rapist basketball player at University of Tulsa*

His dad is an NFL hall of famer



> The lawsuit, filed on behalf of Abigail Ross, a sophomore at Tulsa, states that basketball player Patrick Swilling Jr. raped her in January. It outlines three prior alleged incidents involving Swilling, from a woman who reported in 2012 that he raped her while the two were students at the College of Southern Idaho, a woman at Tulsa who reported a sexual assault to campus security, and a woman who said Swilling tried to sexually assault her before friends intervened.
> 
> "Despite its knowledge of at least one, and as many as three prior allegations of sexual assault and misconduct perpetrated by Swilling, TU undertook zero investigation of his conduct and permitted Swilling to continue to attend TU," the lawsuit states. "... TU was deliberately indifferent to the substantial risk that Swilling would sexually harass other female students at TU. As a result of TU's deliberate indifference, Plaintiff was subjected to extreme sexual harassment in the form of rape by Swilling."



http://espn.go.com/espn/otl/story/_/id/11371378/tulsa-faces-title-ix-lawsuit-sexual-assault-report-involving-patrick-swilling-jr


----------



## FireBrand

Give a thug a million dollars and what do you get......










...
...
...
...
...
...
...

A thug with a million dollars.


----------



## Monello

*Tough guy football player punches woman*

Joe Mixon mixing it up with the girls.  He'd probably run from a confrontation with a dude.  Innocent until proven guilty.  He's claiming self defense.






> Oklahoma freshman running back Joe Mixon has been suspended from all activities with the football team for the entire season, the university announced Monday.
> 
> Mixon was charged Friday with misdemeanor assault stemming from an alleged incident in which he was accused of punching a woman in the face.
> 
> Amelia Rae Molitor, a 20-year-old Oklahoma student from Euless, Texas, told police that Mixon punched her, breaking four bones in her face.



http://espn.go.com/college-football/story/_/id/11372291/joe-mixon-oklahoma-sooners-suspended-season


----------



## Monello

*USC's Josh Shaw admits to lying*



> USC senior cornerback Josh Shaw has admitted to lying about how he suffered his ankle injuries last weekend and has been suspended indefinitely.
> 
> witnesses told police an individual matching Shaw's description was seen jumping off of a three-story balcony at the Orsini Apartments near USC's campus where Shaw's girlfriend lives.
> 
> Donald Etra, Shaw's lawyer, said on Wednesday night Shaw's injury was suffered while falling off the balcony at the Orsini Apartments on Saturday night.
> 
> "My understanding is that there is nothing criminal about this whatsoever," Etra told ESPNLA. "There is no criminal activity whatsoever."
> 
> Etra said he was hired by Shaw on Wednesday to give him advice. When asked why Shaw would need a criminal defense lawyer, Etra said, "Intelligent people hire lawyers."



Guilty people also hire lawyers.

http://espn.go.com/los-angeles/college-football/story/_/id/11420303/usc-trojans-josh-shaw-suspended-indefinitely-admitting-lie


----------



## Monello

*3am beat down*

He served up a not so happy meal.  Knuckle sammich.  Have it your way, Ray.



> San Francisco 49ers defensive lineman Ray McDonald has been arrested on domestic violence charges.
> 
> McDonald, 29, was taken into custody early Sunday after officers responded to a call at 2:48 a.m. PT.
> 
> McDonald was jailed on felony domestic violence charges


----------



## mamatutu

Monello said:


> He served up a not so happy meal.  Knuckle sammich.  Have it your way, Ray.



It is called money. Celebrities, such as Hollywood, sports, politicians, etc. know their money will get them off.  The worst example I saw was that underage kid in Texas that killed people in a DUI because his parents were uber rich, and he was sent to some uber rich rehab, instead of jail.  I am waiting to see him in the news again.  A knuckle sammich is too good for these people.  I hope we are seeing a change, now, in how they are handled by the judiciary system.  Money is not privilege.  Period.


----------



## Larry Gude

mamatutu said:


> Money is not privilege.  Period.



Yes, it is. You may think it shouldn't be but, it is.


----------



## Monello

*MMA dud faces life in prison for assault*

Legally changed his name to War Machine.  He should change it 1 more time, change it to Dumbazz.



> Jonathan Koppenhaver, appeared in a Las Vegas courtroom on Wednesday, where he was advised of 32 total felony charges against him.  Koppenhaver, 32, faces charges of attempted murder, domestic battery by strangulation, first-degree kidnapping and sexual assault, stemming from an alleged incident involving his ex-girlfriend and adult film actress Christy Mack on Aug. 8 at Mack's Las Vegas residence. The professional mixed martial artist faces the possibility of life in prison.






http://espn.go.com/mma/story/_/id/11460495/war-machine-appears-court-faces-life-jail


----------



## GregV814

FireBrand said:


> Give a thug a million dollars and what do you get...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A thug with a million dollars.




well, the old saying goes, "aint no use in being one if ya cant act like one......"      atheletes that is


----------



## Monello

*Former Number 2 draft pick*

Leaf gets 5 yrs in the pokie.



> Former NFL quarterback Ryan Leaf has been sentenced to five years in prison in Texas for violating terms of his probation. Leaf violated his Texas probation when he ran afoul with the law in Montana for breaking into a home to steal prescription drugs. He pleaded guilty for felony burglary and criminal possession of a dangerous drug in 2012.



http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/11495757/ryan-leaf-sentenced-5-years-prison-violating-probation


----------



## Larry Gude

GregV814 said:


> well, the old saying goes, "aint no use in being one if ya cant act like one......"      atheletes that is



That's absurd. How many pro athletes DIDN'T hit their girlfriend yesterday? Or the day before? Or ever? And never will? Or steal drugs. Or get popped for public intox. Or any other criminal behavior?


----------



## Monello

*He should have stuck with the bong*

Party animal



> Michael Phelps was reportedly arrested Tuesday morning for driving under the influence near the Fort McHenry Tunnel.



http://patch.com/maryland/towson/michael-phelps-reportedly-arrested-drunk-driving-0#.VCwgpWd0zIU


----------



## Monello

*4 Vandy football players raped drunk coed*

1 of the accused is from Southern Maryland


Brandon Banks, 19, of Brandywine, Md





> Brandon Banks has turned himself into police, the fourth and final former Vanderbilt player arrested after being indicted on five counts of aggravated rape and two counts of aggravated sexual battery involving an unconscious student at a campus dormitory in June.



http://bigstory.ap.org/article/final-ex-vanderbilt-player-turns-himself-cops


----------



## SG_Player1974

Hmmm.... assuming that all of Monello's posts were taken randomly.....

I wonder why the prison population in this country is 60-70% African American........ Hmmmmm


----------



## Larry Gude

SG_Player1974 said:


> Hmmm.... assuming that all of Monello's posts were taken randomly.....
> 
> I wonder why the prison population in this country is 60-70% African American........ Hmmmmm



Why would you throw up a comment on something so readily provable as not only false but, not even close?


----------



## Monello

SG_Player1974 said:


> Hmmm.... assuming that all of Monello's posts were taken randomly.....
> 
> I wonder why the prison population in this country is 60-70% African American........ Hmmmmm



More or less random.  I post when I see the story.  But Mike Phelps, Ryan Leaf and War Machine also made the cut.  Don't do the crime if you can't do the time.


----------



## Monello

*Rob Bironas DUI death at 36*

Drinking, driving and road rage is never a good combination.



> The toxicology report shows former Tennessee Titans kicker Rob Bironas had a blood alcohol content more than twice the legal limit for driving in Tennessee when he died in a one-vehicle crash.
> 
> Testing released Friday by the Davidson County Medical Examiner's Office shows Bironas had a blood alcohol level of 0.218 percent. Tennessee's limit for driving under the influence is 0.08 percent. The toxicology report also says a low level of diazepam, or Valium, was detected, but at a level so low it would have a "negligible effect," according to a news release.
> 
> The autopsy shows Bironas, 36, died of blunt force trauma after his SUV went off the road and crashed into a line of trees.  According to people involved in the incidents, Bironas allegedly was involved in two separate cases of road rage the night of the crash.



http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/11636184/rob-bironas-former-tennessee-titans-kicker-had-blood-alcohol-content-0218-tests-show


----------



## Monello

*Florida gator QB accused of rape*

Schools need to do a better job vetting players.  I hope, if guilty, the girl and her family get justice.  



> Florida Gators freshman backup quarterback Treon Harris is under investigation after he was accused of sexually assaulting a female student on campus early Sunday morning, the school announced Monday.



http://espn.go.com/college-football/story/_/id/11653329/treon-harris-florida-gators-suspended-indefinitely-legal-matter


----------



## Monello

$100 bond, must be a dolphin discount.

Smile for the camera





> Miami Dolphins defensive end Derrick Shelby was suspended indefinitely Monday following his arrest this weekend at a Fort Lauderdale nightclub.
> 
> The Dolphins cited Shelby for "conduct detrimental to the team."  Shelby was touching women without their permission early Saturday. Shelby appeared intoxicated, was ordered to leave several times by an officer and refused -- asking, "What are you going to do?" -- the report said.
> 
> When officers tried to place Shelby in custody, he pushed away and took an aggressive fighting stance. He was placed on the ground and continued to resist, and officers used a Taser three times before he was subdued.
> 
> He was released from jail on a $100 bond, and [SHOCKER ALERT] his attorney said *Shelby is innocent*.



Don't taze me bro


----------



## Monello

*Univ of Fla teammates duking it out*

Insert foot fetish joke here.



> Sophomore quarterback Skyler Mornhinweg and true freshman defensive lineman Gerald Willis III fought outside Ben Hill Griffin Stadium before campus police responded at approximately 7:06 p.m. ET.
> 
> Mornhinweg told police the fight was over his cleats, which he said were located by the team's staff in Willis' locker. The QB sustained "small lacerations on his lower lip," according to the police report, and was taken to Shands emergency room for treatment.



Thou shall not steal


----------



## Monello

*Another college football player accused of rape*

Seems to be a lot of them getting accused of rape this year.  No means No.



> Kentucky freshman defensive end Lloyd Tubman has been suspended indefinitely from the Wildcats' football team after being charged with rape.



Goodbye scholarship


----------



## mamatutu

Monello said:


> Seems to be a lot of them getting accused of rape this year.  No means No.
> 
> 
> 
> Goodbye scholarship
> 
> View attachment 104840



Egotism and entitlement. Period.  Bad combo.

That is, also, what is wrong with our government.


----------



## Monello

*Steep discounts in Dallas for Cowboys*

This really makes you shake your head.  I can't wait to hear the explanation.  Sort of like the college player that forgot to pay for his crab legs and walked out of the store with them.

I bet DoWhat would have sprung for some undies to give to deserving cowboy.



> Dallas Cowboys reserve running back Joseph Randle was arrested for shoplifting from a suburban mall Monday night.
> 
> Joseph Randle, who has a base salary of $495,000 in 2014, is accused of stealing underwear and cologne from a Dillard's in a suburban mall.
> 
> Randle was charged with a misdemeanor Class B theft of $50 to $500



Not a mug shot



http://espn.go.com/dallas/nfl/story/_/id/11699736/dallas-cowboys-rb-joseph-randle-arrested-shoplifting

Mug shot


----------



## Monello

*Blake Griffin charged with battery*

What is it with athletes and nightclubs.



> Clippers forward Blake Griffin said he is "confident" after being charged with one count of misdemeanor battery related to an incident in a Las Vegas nightclub last month.
> 
> According to the filing Wednesday in the Clark County District Attorney's office, Griffin "willfully and unlawfully used force or violence" on Oct. 19 on Daniel Schuman, squeezing Schuman's hand and shoulder and/or slapping him in the face.
> 
> According to reports at the time of the incident, Griffin was upset by camera flashes in his face and grabbed Schuman's phone.


http://espn.go.com/los-angeles/nba/story/_/id/11870539/blake-griffin-los-angeles-clippers-confident-misdemeanor-battery-charge


----------



## Larry Gude

Monello said:


> What is it with athletes and nightclubs.



Young, invincible, used to adulation...add alcohol. Shake, step back and watch the show.


----------



## Hank

http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/11976545/ryan-leaf-released-prison-montana

GREAT FALLS, Mont. -- Former quarterback Ryan Leaf has been released from a Montana prison.

Judy Beck, a spokeswoman for the Montana Department of Corrections, tells the Great Falls Tribune that Leaf was released Wednesday and now is being supervised by probation and parole officers in Great Falls.

The former San Diego Chargers and Washington State player has served more than two years in prison after breaking into a home near Great Falls in 2012 to steal prescription pills.

The Montana conviction violated his probation in Texas on 2008 charges of fraudulently obtaining a controlled substance. A Texas judge sentenced Leaf to five years but gave him credit for time served.

Texas authorities can still extradite Leaf if they choose.


----------



## Monello

*49ers cut player after alleged sexual assault*

Rapin' Ray Ray Mickey D's Mc Donald EIEIO.



> San Jose PD says it is investigating sexual assault allegation reported Tuesday. Ray McDonald alleged as suspect. No arrests at this point.



Don't do the crime...


----------



## Monello

*If he pleads, will he still be considered a saint?*



> New Orleans Saints linebacker Junior Galette was arrested and taken into custody after a disturbance that took place in his home,



Book'em Dano


----------



## Monello

*Army vet footballer charged with rape*

Some practice squad guy is thanking his lucky stars.



> Indianapolis Colts backup linebacker Josh McNary has been charged with felony rape.
> 
> McNary is listed as a second-string inside linebacker for the Colts, who play the New England Patriots on Sunday in the AFC championship game. He has 28 tackles -- mostly on special teams -- in 15 games this season.
> 
> The 6-foot, 251-pound player is in his second season. He played collegiate football at Army and served in the military from 2011 to 2013 before joining the Colts.



So long NFL career


----------



## Monello

*I fought the law but Lawson didn't win*

I don't know how the NBA handles these issues.  Now isn't a good time for any athlete to run afoul of the law.



> Denver Nuggets point guard Ty Lawson was arrested in Denver early Friday on suspicion of drinking and driving.
> 
> Lawson was stopped at 1:19 a.m. Friday while traveling 61 mph in a 35 mph zone on Park Avenue West in Denver, according to a Denver police report.
> 
> The officer noted that Lawson's speech was slurred, his "breath had a strong odor of an unknown alcoholic beverage, balance was swaying/stumbling, eyes were bloodshot/watery."
> 
> Lawson refused to submit to a chemical test and was taken to the Downtown Detention Center



Shoulda called a limo

20 years ago



Note: 1 of the players in the above photo is a spawn of a forum member.


----------



## Monello

*Update*



Monello said:


> 1 of the accused is from Southern Maryland
> 
> 
> Brandon Banks, 19, of Brandywine, Md
> View attachment 104753
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://bigstory.ap.org/article/final-ex-vanderbilt-player-turns-himself-cops



2 others awaiting trial



> Vanderbilt rape trial: Two American football players face decades in prison after guilty verdict
> Brandon Vandenburg, 21, and Cory Batey, 21, were found guilty of raping an unconscious student in a dorm room at Vanderbilt University in Nashville, Tennessee, in June 2013.
> 
> The rape took place in Vandenburg’s on-campus dorm room. The victim was unconscious at the time.


----------



## SG_Player1974

Monello said:


> 20 years ago
> View attachment 106508
> 
> 
> Note: 1 of the players in the above photo is a spawn of a forum member.




LOL!!!!

One of these kids is not like the other ones.....


----------



## Monello

SG_Player1974 said:


> LOL!!!!
> 
> One of these kids is not like the other ones.....



Very observant.


----------



## Misfit

http://www.wdrb.com/story/27952793/...ool-coach-following-game#.VMflTKEuLWo.twitter



> Police records state that Daelyn Franklin is a student at Doss and a member of the basketball team. Officials say the incident began because both Demetrius Franklin and his son were upset about incidents that happened during the game.
> 
> Both men have been charged with assault.


----------



## Monello

*D'qwell going to D'jail*

...



> D'Qwell Jackson's offseason is off to a bad start.
> 
> The Indianapolis Colts linebacker was arrested and charged with simple assault -- a misdemeanor -- on Tuesday night, according to Metropolitan Police of the District of Columbia.
> 
> A police report obtained Wednesday by NFL Media reveals that Jackson was arrested after an argument with a driver over a parking space. The driver told authorities that Jackson punched him in the left side of the face and in the back of the head during the dispute


----------



## Monello

*College football player shoots shemale friend*

The misnamed Champion caps the appropriately named Underwood.

*Texas College FBall Player Murders GF After Finding Out She’s a Man*



> Carlton Ray Champion, a football player at Texas College, has been arrested in conjunction with the murder of a trans woman, Ty Underwood, whom he was apparently dating.






Surprise, surprise


----------



## Monello

*Basketballer dismissed from team & charged with rape, sodomy*

I'm beginning to believe that college athletes should come with warning labels.  I don't recall there ever being so many rape allegations against athletes.  It could be the availability of electronic media.  Or just that they are behaving badly and women aren't playing victim anymore.



> Former University of Louisville basketball player Chris Jones pleaded not guilty Thursday to charges of rape and sodomy, days after being dismissed from the team.   Pitino said, ''I feel awful for the young man. There's certain rules where you can work with people, and other rules where you've got to move on. Unfortunately, we've got to move on. They're like your children. You don't like to see anybody be hurt. But there's also accountability and doing the right things. He didn't. Now, he's got to get his life together, get on with life. There's no way he's coming back. It's over.''



CJ just wanted a BJ


----------



## Larry Gude

Adrienne Peterson reinstated today. 

He'll be a Redskin before March is over.


----------



## Monello

Larry Gude said:


> Adrienne Peterson reinstated today.
> 
> He'll be a Redskin before March is over.



I heard the cowboys were interested.  The Washington football team has some good running backs already.


----------



## Larry Gude

Monello said:


> The Washington football team has some good running backs already.



And your point would be....?


----------



## Monello

Larry Gude said:


> And your point would be....?



They need help in other areas.  They are good at running back barring injuries.  Best get a stud lineman or a standout cornerback.


----------



## Larry Gude

Monello said:


> They need help in other areas.  They are good at running back barring injuries.  Best get a stud lineman or a standout cornerback.



Right, so, for the Redskins then, naturally... see my point?


----------



## Monello

Larry Gude said:


> Right, so, for the Redskins then, naturally... see my point?



Claro


----------



## DoWhat

Monello said:


> I heard the cowboys were interested.


----------



## SG_Player1974

I'll be honest. I wouldn't mind seeing the Lions get him. :shrug:


----------



## Monello

SG_Player1974 said:


> I'll be honest. I wouldn't mind seeing the Lions get him. :shrug:



Maybe AP can take his switch to Suh when he intentionally steps on someone.


----------



## SG_Player1974

Monello said:


> Maybe AP can take his switch to Suh when he intentionally steps on someone.



The Lions won't have to worry about Suh pretty soon. He will be someone else's problem.


----------



## Hank

SG_Player1974 said:


> The Lions won't have to worry about Suh pretty soon. He will be someone else's problem.



Skins are talking with him.


----------



## Larry Gude

Hank said:


> Skins are talking with him.



The test starts now for McCloughen. Avoiding this, trading the #5 for more picks OR making sure it goes for an OUTSTANDING young lineman and not a WR or D lineman. 

Suh looks like a FABULOUS free agent because he's in his absolute prime and is simply an overwhelming player and the money is there; SOMEONE is going to pay him $100 mil so, he is 'market' priced. There is no other player available who will instantly make a bad team's defense clearly better. There is no QB that will have as much impact on a bad team because they rely too much on a good O line and skill people. There is no skill player, not a Dez or Peterson or anyone, who can make a team better by himself. Suh makes the Redskins defense above average right here, right now. He is THE free agent since perhaps Reggie White. 

He is, obviously, a terrible choice if you are trying to build a TEAM but he is everything you look for if you want sizzle and attention, our MO for the last 20 years. The only people who could get him cheap are someone he wants to join to be part of a Super bowl. That ain't us so, it will be the full $100 mil and who knows what else.


----------



## SG_Player1974

Larry Gude said:


> The test starts now for McCloughen. Avoiding this, trading the #5 for more picks OR making sure it goes for an OUTSTANDING young lineman and not a WR or D lineman.
> 
> Suh looks like a FABULOUS free agent because he's in his absolute prime and is simply an overwhelming player and the money is there; SOMEONE is going to pay him $100 mil so, he is 'market' priced. There is no other player available who will instantly make a bad team's defense clearly better. There is no QB that will have as much impact on a bad team because they rely too much on a good O line and skill people. There is no skill player, not a Dez or Peterson or anyone, who can make a team better by himself. Suh makes the Redskins defense above average right here, right now. He is THE free agent since perhaps Reggie White.
> 
> He is, obviously, a terrible choice if you are trying to build a TEAM but he is everything you look for if you want sizzle and attention, our MO for the last 20 years. The only people who could get him cheap are someone he wants to join to be part of a Super bowl. That ain't us so, it will be the full $100 mil and who knows what else.



Sorry Larry but I think you are putting Suh on too large of a pedestal. He is no where near as good a player as JJ Watt. Suh has averaged like 7 sacks per year. He has 1 interception in his career and has only averaged less than 35 total tackles per year. For an inside lineman those are no the best numbers.

Sure he was double teamed a lot but players demanding 100-mil should be showing better performance than that. I am a Lions fan but, I never bought into the Suh phenomenon. To me, he was just an average lineman. He did his job and helped the team but I do not think he is as big a player as you and others are making him out to be.


----------



## Monello

*49er's Miller arrested for spousal abuse*

Another NFL tough guy.



> San Francisco fullback Bruce Miller was arrested Thursday on misdemeanor charge of spousal battery, according to the Santa Clara Police arrest log.



Players gone wild

mug shot


----------



## b23hqb

Another NFL'er being shot, was also arrested in Jan on weapons charge:

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2015/03/08/chris-johnson-jets-shot_n_6827676.html

I guess cars NFL players ride in just get shot at and the driver killed for no reason.

"While it likely didn't play a major role in the Jets' decision to part ways, *Johnson also was arrested in Orlando in January on a misdemeanor weapons charge.*"


----------



## Larry Gude

SG_Player1974 said:


> Sorry Larry but I think you are putting Suh on too large of a pedestal. He is no where near as good a player as JJ Watt. Suh has averaged like 7 sacks per year. He has 1 interception in his career and has only averaged less than 35 total tackles per year. For an inside lineman those are no the best numbers.
> 
> Sure he was double teamed a lot but players demanding 100-mil should be showing better performance than that. I am a Lions fan but, I never bought into the Suh phenomenon. To me, he was just an average lineman. He did his job and helped the team but I do not think he is as big a player as you and others are making him out to be.



You take JJ, I'll take Suh and we'll see where things stand over the next, what, 3 years? JJ, in my view, is on the verge of that sad spot where pa player has been playing WAY up there and physical breakdown starts. I agree, right now, Watt is better. Two, 3 years down the road, I think JJ will be breaking down. Brutal game and Suh is built like a tank. 

Also, his numbers as an interior lineman are just fine. Ends are the sack/interception highlight real players. Not the grunts inside. Suh can't play end and JJ's numbers collapse if he plays tackle. 

I, personally, don't want him on my team in any event because he's not professional enough, lack of self control on the field.


----------



## Monello

*Raven's Pierce no longer in the driver seat*

And he's no longer a raven.



> The Baltimore Ravens released running back Bernard Pierce on Wednesday, hours after he was charged with drunken driving.
> 
> Pierce had been driving 55 mph in a 30 mph zone, and that Pierce failed a series of field sobriety tests after he was stopped.
> 
> Pierce is charged with driving under the influence of alcohol, driving while impaired by alcohol and two additional speeding offenses.



fast and furious


----------



## Monello

*Rapist Darren Sharper faces long prison term*



> Sharper went club-hopping with two female tourists and took them to his hotel room on the Las Vegas Strip, where he drugged and sexually assaulted them while they were unconscious.
> 
> He had been sought on a warrant in Nevada, but he had been jailed since Feb. 27, 2014, in Los Angeles, where he had been due for a preliminary hearing Friday after pleading not guilty to drugging and raping two women there in 2013.
> 
> The New Orleans charges allege that he sexually assaulted three women in 2013. The Arizona charges allege that he drugged three women and sexually assaulted two of them in November 2013 in the Phoenix suburb of Tempe.
> 
> He is expected to plead guilty there Tuesday to one felony charge of attempted sexual assault, with the expectation that he'll face between 38 months and eight years in prison, Clark County District Attorney Steve Wolfson told The Associated Press. He had previously been charged in the state with two counts of felony sexual assault, each carrying a possible 10 years to life.



don't do the crime


----------



## Monello

*Update - 9 years in the slammer for Sharper*



Monello said:


> don't do the crime



Pled to multiple rape charges.



> Former NFL star Darren Sharper pleaded no contest Monday to drugging and raping two women in Los Angeles as part of a broader plea deal in four states that will send him to federal prison for nine years.
> 
> Sharper, 39, acknowledged the crimes in Los Angeles Superior Court after pleading guilty by video link to sexual assault in Arizona.


----------



## Monello

*Lawrence Phillips*

This guy showed glimpses of his real nature in college.  He dragged his girlfriend around by the hair.  His coach enabled his violent behavior.



> Phillips was arrested for assaulting his ex-girlfriend, Kate McEwen and was subsequently suspended by coach Tom Osborne. The case became a source of controversy and media attention, with the perception arising that Osborne was coddling a star player by not kicking Phillips off the team permanently. Osborne walked out on a press conference when asked "If one of your players had roughed up a member of your family, would you have reinstated that player?" Outraged Nebraska faculty proposed that any student convicted of a violent crime be prohibited from representing the university on the football field. Osborne defended the decision, saying that abandoning Phillips might do more harm than good, stating the best way to help Phillips was within the structured environment of the football program. Osborne reinstated Phillips for the Iowa State game



Then the sport team owner/managers overlook character flaws when a person is capable of playing.  Good on the teams that declined to draft this guy.



> Phillips was drafted sixth overall in the 1996 NFL Draft by the St. Louis Rams despite his considerable character issues; several teams with higher picks let it be known that they passed on him due to his off-the-field troubles.



So his life spirals out of control.  He's out of football but not done wrecking havoc on society.



> On August 21, 2005, Phillips was arrested for assault after allegedly driving a car into three teenagers, following a dispute with the teens during a pick-up football game in Los Angeles, California. At the time of the arrest, Phillips was also wanted by the San Diego (California) police in connection with two alleged domestic-abuse incidents involving a former girlfriend, who claimed that Phillips had choked her to the point of unconsciousness. In addition, the Los Angeles Police Department was seeking Phillips in connection with another allegation of domestic abuse that had occurred in Los Angeles.
> 
> In March, 2006, Phillips was ordered to stand trial on charges of felony assault with a deadly weapon (car), stemming from the August 21, 2005, incident. On October 10, 2006, he was found guilty of seven counts. On October 3, 2008, he was sentenced to 10 years in a California state prison.
> 
> While serving that sentence, Philips was convicted in August 2009 for the assault on his former girlfriend on seven counts, including assault with great bodily injury, false imprisonment, making a criminal threat, and auto theft. On December 18, 2009, Phillips was sentenced to 25 years in prison on the 2009 convictions, to run consecutive to the 2008 sentence (which was reduced to just under 7 years), for a combined term of more than 31 years.
> 
> Phillips was admitted to the California Department of Corrections and Rehabilitation on October 16, 2008 and was incarcerated at Kern Valley State Prison. Under California law, since his crimes harmed other persons, he must serve at least 85 percent of his sentence before being eligible for time off. He will not be eligible for release for 26 years – when he will be 57 years old.



And while in prison he creates his ultimate masterpiece.


> Former NFL RB Lawrence Phillips suspected of killing prison cellmate



Larry needs a new cellmate

I'm sure Larry is just some misunderstood youth that needs a little love and maybe some midnight basketball to get his life back on track.

Honestly the signs where all there.  People chose to ignore those signs since he had some potential as a ball player.  If they took young Mr. Phillips out back and let him do the Spandau ballet there would be no great loss and an end to his mayhem.


----------



## Monello

*Update*



Monello said:


> Bad boy Aaron has been quite busy it seems.  He makes Mike Vick look like an altar boy.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2014/05/15/justice/aaron-hernandez-indictment/index.html?hpt=hp_t1



GUILTY!  Life w/o parole.  Good thing the jury didn't buckle to some hero worship and let this guy walk.  If you think that doesn't happen then I need to remind you of OJ.


----------



## Monello

*Rough offseason for Alabama football team*

4 arrested in last 2 months.  Roll tide.



> Alabama senior cornerback Cyrus Jones was arrested late Tuesday night and charged with third-degree domestic violence criminal mischief and third-degree domestic violence harassment, according to police records.
> 
> Jones is the fourth Alabama player arrested since late March.
> 
> Safety Geno Smith was arrested and charged with driving under the influence. Defensive tackle Jonathan Taylor was booked on domestic violence charges. Running back Tyren Jones was charged with possession of marijuana.
> 
> Taylor and Jones were both dismissed from the team.



http://www.al.com/alabamafootball/index.ssf/2015/04/alabama_cornerback_cyrus_jones_2.html


----------



## Monello

*Warren Sapp hits women*

Sapp claims he din do nuffin.  



> The Clark County District Attorney's Office told the Las Vegas Sun newspaper the charges stemmed from an April 28 fight between Sapp and his girlfriend of five years, Chalyce Moore.
> 
> Moore told police Sapp bit her finger and stepped on her face over an argument that started at the pool area of the M Resort Spa Casino.
> 
> Sapp pleaded guilty to two misdemeanor charges of soliciting a prostitute and assault at a Phoenix hotel the morning after the Super Bowl in February.
> 
> Sapp was in Phoenix to cover the event as an analyst for the NFL Network when he was arrested following an apparent dispute over money with two women. He was fired by the network after the incident.



sappy warren


----------



## Misfit

*Donovan McNabb arrested for DUI again*

http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/13215431/donovan-mcnabb-arrested-dui-second-2013



> Former NFL quarterback Donovan McNabb was arrested for DUI last month in Arizona after hitting another vehicle at a traffic light, according to a police statement released Tuesday.
> 
> McNabb was arrested just before midnight on June 28 by police in Gilbert, Arizona, after rear-ending the other car, which was stopped at the traffic light.


----------



## SG_Player1974

Misfit said:


> http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/13215431/donovan-mcnabb-arrested-dui-second-2013



Could never win the Big Game but, I bet he wins his way out of the Big House...


----------



## Monello

*FSU QB punches woman and gets kicked off team*

Good thing he wasn't a starter.  The video in the link shows the punch and he put a hurting on her.



> Florida State freshman quarterback De’Andre Johnson has been dismissed from the program just hours after a video showing him striking a female in a bar was released.
> 
> Johnson was accused of punching a 21-year-old woman at a bar in Tallahassee on June 24. Florida State coach Jimbo Fisher suspended him the following day and Florida state attorney Willie Meggs formally charged Johnson with misdemeanor battery on June 30 after reviewing the security footage from the bar.



D'andre's gonna knock you out


----------



## Larry Gude

Monello said:


> Good thing he wasn't a starter.  The video in the link shows the punch and he put a hurting on her.
> 
> 
> 
> D'andre's gonna knock you out



That is one weak boy.


----------



## SG_Player1974

Monello said:


> Good thing he wasn't a starter.  The video in the link shows the punch and he put a hurting on her.






> ...The shocking footage shows Johnson, 19, and the woman approaching the bar at the same time. The two scuffle for position at the bar,* the woman takes a swing at Johnson *and Johnson hits back with a right hook so vicious it knocks cups from the bar. Johnson leaves the frame while the woman tries to recover from the blow.



Sorry but.... you swing like a man... at a man.... expect to get jacked up like a man! How was this kid to know she didn't have a beer bottle, knife, set of keys, etc. in her hand.

Why do we demand that a man act chivalrous yet its OK for the woman to act like an animal with no consequences?


----------



## DoWhat

Monello said:


> Good thing he wasn't a starter.  The video in the link shows the punch and he put a hurting on her.
> 
> 
> 
> D'andre's gonna knock you out



How did an 18 year old kid get in a bar?


----------



## Monello

SG_Player1974 said:


> Sorry but.... you swing like a man... at a man.... expect to get jacked up like a man! How was this kid to know she didn't have a beer bottle, knife, set of keys, etc. in her hand.
> 
> Why do we demand that a man act chivalrous yet its OK for the woman to act like an animal with no consequences?



He grabs her initially.  He tries to restrain her hands.  Without knowing the conversation taking place at that time, he could have been threatening her.  And her punch towards him was hardly manly.


----------



## Larry Gude

DoWhat said:


> How did an 18 year old kid get in a bar?



People keep asking that. Amazing isn't it? College kids getting into bars. Total mystery! Lol


----------



## Larry Gude

SG_Player1974 said:


> Sorry but.... you swing like a man... at a man.... expect to get jacked up like a man! How was this kid to know she didn't have a beer bottle, knife, set of keys, etc. in her hand.
> 
> Why do we demand that a man act chivalrous yet its OK for the woman to act like an animal with no consequences?



You're are high or not watching the same video.


----------



## PrchJrkr

Larry Gude said:


> You're are high or not watching the same video.



What a pussy. I suppose he'll have to go back to selling crack.


----------



## Larry Gude

PrchJrkr said:


> What a pussy. I suppose he'll have to go back to selling crack.



Oh, I suppose some institution  of higher  learning will give him another chance.  
I guess we gotta thank cameras. No vid, is he paying the price?


----------



## SG_Player1974

Larry Gude said:


> You're are high or not watching the same video.



Seen it several times. He approaches the bar. They... for some reason... get into an argument. The girl then appears to draw back a right fist towards her own face. He grabs her arms and tries to push her away. She then gets her left arm free and fires a jab at his face (looks like most of it missed but it could have grazed him)

He then delivers a straight right hand to the jaw. Definitely doesn't look like he put everything into it but, enough to stop the altercation.

Like I said.... you wanna swing like a man... at a man... prepare to get jaw jacked like a man!


----------



## Larry Gude

SG_Player1974 said:


> Seen it several times. He approaches the bar. They... for some reason...  !



So, you saw it or not?  For some reason. 

How about he's an immature boy and a pussy to boot? There's 'some reason'. Don't try and defend the indefensible. Makes you look bad. The kids a punk.


----------



## Larry Gude

SG_Player1974 said:


> Like I said.... you wanna swing like a man... at a man... prepare to get jaw jacked like a man!



So, you wanna tell the story of how some girl hit you and you laid her out? Or no?


----------



## SG_Player1974

Larry Gude said:


> So, you wanna tell the story of how some girl hit you and you laid her out? Or no?



Never happened... but what we could do is go back to how some woman created a profile on here after you talked big smack, humiliated you publicly, and made you post *pussy-worthy *rebuttals and apologies.

Shall we review those?


----------



## Larry Gude

SG_Player1974 said:


> Never happened... but what we could do is go back to how some woman created a profile on here after you talked big smack, humiliated you publicly, and made you post *pussy-worthy *rebuttals and apologies.
> 
> Shall we review those?



Have at it, dude and enjoy. I'll be interested in how that has anything to do with hitting girls. Is that what you would have done?


----------



## SG_Player1974

Larry Gude said:


> Is that what you would have done?



Want to be treated like a lady... act like a lady. 

Want to throw punches like a man... prepare to take a punch like a man!

If she would have slapped him... different story. Even if she would have gotten all up in his face, finger pointing, and screaming... different story.

Bottom line is that SHE decided to throw the first PUNCH! He fired back. End of story.

Are YOU telling everyone that you would gladly let any woman just jaw jack you and you would spit out your teeth and smile? Gives a new definition to "pussy whipped."


----------



## Larry Gude

SG_Player1974 said:


> Want to be treated like a lady... act like a lady.
> 
> Want to throw punches like a man... prepare to take a punch like a man!
> 
> If she would have slapped him... different story. Even if she would have gotten all up in his face, finger pointing, and screaming... different story.
> 
> Bottom line is that SHE decided to throw the first PUNCH! He fired back. End of story.
> 
> Are YOU telling everyone that you would gladly let any woman just jaw jack you and you would spit out your teeth and smile? Gives a new definition to "pussy whipped."



The ONLY woman I've ever hit was my big sister and I was 12 and that was the last time. If you're proud to say you'd hit a girl, be proud. I say you're a pussy for it. 
How's it coming with the other thread? Or you just wanna keep talking yourself into jack ass corner?


----------



## SG_Player1974

Gonna answer my question?



SG_Player1974 said:


> Are YOU telling everyone that you would gladly let any woman just jaw jack you and you would spit out your teeth and smile? Gives a new definition to "pussy whipped."


----------



## SG_Player1974

Larry Gude said:


> How's it coming with the other thread? Or you just wanna keep talking yourself into jack ass corner?



Definitely not as good as your foot-in-mouth, massive apology for being a big pussy thread...


----------



## Larry Gude

SG_Player1974 said:


> Gonna answer my question?



Gladly? How does one answer a question that stupid a question? In that situation, you're seeing something in the video no one else does. In that situation, they way he acted, he was a drunk boy and made a pussy move. If that's what you'd do in the same situation, you live with that. No way in hell a man hits her. 

You need the link to the other thread or are you starting to realize you're being a jack ass?


----------



## Larry Gude

SG_Player1974 said:


> Definitely not as good as your foot-in-mouth, massive apology for being a big pussy thread...



Maybe we'll meet some day and you can show me what a man you are.


----------



## SG_Player1974

Larry Gude said:


> Maybe we'll meet some day and you can show me what a man you are.



Sounds to me like I would just need to send a woman to take care of it.


----------



## b23hqb

But today, it IS a starter - a star - for the Free Shoes U Criminoles:

http://www.al.com/sports/index.ssf/2015/07/fsu_star_rb_dalvin_cook_report.html

But he was just standing up for his bro and protecting hissn' turf.......


----------



## Monello

b23hqb said:


> But today, it IS a starter - a star - for the Free Shoes U Criminoles:
> 
> http://www.al.com/sports/index.ssf/2015/07/fsu_star_rb_dalvin_cook_report.html
> 
> But he was just standing up for his bro and protecting hissn' turf.......



Suspended is different than being dismissed from the team.  I bet he'll be back soon in time for the first game.


----------



## b23hqb

who said anything about other than suspended?


----------



## Monello

*The Rutger's 5*

You have to wonder who is vetting these athletes.  Time to raise the academic standards for athletes.



> Five Rutgers football players have been suspended from the team after one was charged in a home invasion and four others were charged with assaulting a group of people.
> 
> Ruhann Peele,  Nadir Barnwell,  Razohnn Gross and Delon Stephenson were charged with aggravated assault, riot and conspiracy to commit a riot for a fight that left a man with a broken jaw.
> 
> Andre Boggs was charged in two home invasion robberies in April and May 2015.  Former Rutgers player Tejay Johnson was charged in those cases as well.



5 bad apples


----------



## Monello

*Texas HS footballers blindside ref*

IMO they should be charged with assault.



> The two defensive backs from John Jay High School, sophomore Victor Rojas and senior Mike Moreno have been suspended and could face criminal charges after one hit referee Robert Watts from behind and the other subsequently speared him with his helmet during a game at Marble Falls.
> 
> Video shows Watts, who was watching the play from behind the defensive line, getting leveled from behind by a first player, causing Watts' head to snap back. The other player then is seen lowering his helmet and piling into Watts after he had fallen down.
> 
> Both Rojas and Moreno were suspended indefinitely from the team and from school. The Marble Falls police said in a statement Monday that no arrests have been made, but the department is conducting an investigation.



dumb & dumber


----------



## Monello

*Johnnie football*

I guess rehab didn't work out too well.



> Crowley said Manziel hit her and pushed her head against the glass while driving. She also told police that she feared for her life at one point.She told police she did not want to press charges and later posted on social media that she and Manziel were fine. Manziel also posted on social media, saying the argument looked worse than it was.
> A witness reported that Manziel passed her car on the highway's shoulder at a high rate of speed then crossed several lanes to exit the highway. As he did, Crowley tried to leave the moving car, and Manziel pulled her back in.
> The witness said Manziel was "flying" on the highway. Another witness said Crowley told her Manziel had hit her.




troubles a brewin'


----------



## Monello

*Al Davis would be disappointed*

5 arrests since 2012.  That has to lead the league.  2015 isn't over yet, so maybe there is still time to add to the total.



> Oakland Raiders linebacker Aldon Smith has been suspended for one year without pay under the NFL's substance-abuse policy, the league said Tuesday.
> 
> In September, Smith, 25, pleaded not guilty to misdemeanor counts of hit-and-run, drunken driving and vandalism, charges that stem from an alleged Aug. 6 incident.
> 
> In a separate incident, Smith was arrested April 13, 2014, at Los Angeles International Airport. Police said Smith was randomly selected for a secondary screening, became uncooperative with the process and told a TSA agent he had a bomb. No charges were filed.
> 
> During the 2014 season, Smith received a nine-game suspension for what the league called violations of its policies on substance abuse and personal conduct. Smith spent a month in treatment during the 2013 season.



Iz din do nuffin

This is from an article from 2014


> San Francisco 49ers outside linebacker Aldon Smith was at a higher risk of getting into off-field trouble in the NFL than other college prospects, according to a pre-draft psychological profile


----------



## Larry Gude

Monello said:


> San Francisco 49ers outside linebacker Aldon Smith was at a higher risk of getting into off-field trouble in the NFL than other college prospects, according to a pre-draft psychological profile



Maybe we should put the NFL in charge of gun control.


----------



## Grumpy

Monello said:


> This guy showed glimpses of his real nature in college.  He dragged his girlfriend around by the hair.  His coach enabled his violent behavior.
> 
> 
> 
> Then the sport team owner/managers overlook character flaws when a person is capable of playing.  Good on the teams that declined to draft this guy.
> 
> 
> 
> So his life spirals out of control.  He's out of football but not done wrecking havoc on society.
> 
> 
> 
> And while in prison he creates his ultimate masterpiece.
> 
> 
> Larry needs a new cellmate
> 
> I'm sure Larry is just some misunderstood youth that needs a little love and maybe some midnight basketball to get his life back on track.
> 
> Honestly the signs where all there.  People chose to ignore those signs since he had some potential as a ball player.  If they took young Mr. Phillips out back and let him do the Spandau ballet there would be no great loss and an end to his mayhem.



Dead and gone, suicide in his cell.


----------



## Monello

*Don't taze me bro*

Speeding & pot isn't a good combo, no matter what team you play for.



> Rams RB Tre Mason tasered, arrested in Florida



Tre Mason arrested


----------



## Monello

*Alabama footballers arrested*

Stolen guns & drugs.  Felony charges.  How long before they are kicked off the team?  1 guy is a starter the other a bench warmer.  It will be interesting to see how the ended up with a stolen gun.  I'm guessing they didn't even know the gun was there.  They might take Cris Carter's advice and let 1 of their friends be the fall guy.

This is the coach's statement:


> We all have a responsibility and obligation to represent the university, ourselves and our family in a first-class way. Obviously, we're a little disappointed that better choices and decisions weren't made here, but until we get the facts, we don't really have much else to say about it.





> Alabama Crimson Tide football players Cam Robinson and Hootie Jones were arrested Tuesday morning in their hometown of West Monroe, Louisiana, on possession of a controlled substance and weapons charges



you have the right to remain silent


----------



## Monello

*Darren Collison - Domestic Violence*

Another NBAer smacking some bytch around.  The season just ended so he is in spring training form.  Expect severer beatings in a few weeks as he shakes off the rust.  Good thing he earned $16 million on his last contract to bail himself out.



> Authorities say Sacramento Kings guard Darren Collison was arrested Monday on a domestic violence charge after deputies responded to a report of a woman being assaulted inside a Northern California home.



Whamp, smak, bam


----------



## Monello

*Update*



Monello said:


> 1 of the accused is from Southern Maryland
> 
> 
> Brandon Banks, 19, of Brandywine, Md
> View attachment 104753
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://bigstory.ap.org/article/final-ex-vanderbilt-player-turns-himself-cops





> A Tennessee jury found former Vanderbilt University football player Brandon Vandenburg guilty Saturday in the sexual assault of an unconscious female student, said Stephanie Mosley, a court officer with presiding Judge Monte D. Watkins.
> 
> Vandenburg was accused of taking the woman, whom he was dating, into a dorm room on the Nashville campus in June 2013, where three teammates sexually assaulted her.




don't do the crime


----------



## Monello

*X-Detroit Lion shot during break in*

And he forgot to put on clothes.



> Additional officers arrived on the scene and when they searched the area they found the suspect in a fountain in the back yard. He was completely naked and suffering from a gunshot wound. He was transported to the hospital where he remained as of Thursday. His injuries are not believed to be life-threatening.
> 
> Authorities later identified the suspect as Stanley Wilson II of Portland. Wilson played cornerback for the Detroit Lions for three seasons, starting in 2005, after also playing football for Stanford University. However, Wilson’s career as a professional football player faded following an injury in 2008.



anybody seen my pants?


----------



## b23hqb

A TB Buc wanna be shot twice in leg in CA - his background coming to light.

http://sports.yahoo.com/news/buccan...tained-by-police-in-california-163716102.html

Momma says he be a good boy.....


----------



## Monello

Monello said:


> don't do the crime



Judge ignores prosecutor's recommendation sentence of 9 years and he gets 18 years & $20K fine.



> Former NFL star Darren Sharper has been sentenced to 18 years in prison in a case where he was accused of drugging and raping as many as 16 women in four states.Judge Jane Triche Milazzo sentenced Sharper on Thursday. He had pleaded guilty or no-contest to charges arising from the allegations of drugging and raping women in federal court in New Orleans, and state courts in Louisiana, Arizona, California and Nevada.
> Prosecutors suggested a nine-year prison term for Sharper under a multijurisdictional plea deal, but Milazzo rejected it as too lenient in June. The sentence was 15 months short of the maximum. He was also fined $20,000.



smart judge


----------



## Monello

*Todd Marinovich - naked and alone*

Former, future prototype NFL QB.  Huge NFL draft bust.



> Former USC Trojans and Los Angeles Raiders quarterback Todd Marinovich was found naked with marijuana and possibly methamphetamine in a residential area of Irvine, California.Irvine Police Cmdr. Mike Hallinan said Monday that Marinovich was arrested Friday night after a call saying a naked man was on a hiking trail near homes. The officers found him in a backyard holding a brown bag containing marijuana and a substance that appeared to be meth but police are awaiting lab results.
> The 47-year-old Marinovich was cited for trespassing, possession of a controlled substance, possession of drug paraphernalia and possession of marijuana,



why do you think they call him dope?


----------



## Monello

*Update*



Monello said:


> Way to stay classy Mr. Hardy.
> 
> 
> 
> http://blackamericaweb.com/2014/07/28/panthers-hardy-i-hate-ive-distracted-my-team/





> Hardy was arrested early Monday and booked on a charge of possession of a controlled substance. He was released on $5,000 bond Monday afternoon.
> The 2013 Pro Bowl player was pulled over late Sunday night for failure to signal a left turn, and a search of his vehicle revealed what police said was cocaine and an item containing marijuana remnants, according to police documents.



a dope caught with dope


----------



## b23hqb

Bucs cut tight end Sefarian-Jenkins for 2nd DUI last Friday, but he was signed by the NY Jets yesterday.....He was arrested after partying all night, and just two hours before he was to report for practice. He never displayed any kind of smarts during his two years here, either on or off the field.

http://www.profootballrumors.com/2016/09/buccaneers-to-cut-austin-seferian-jenkins


----------



## Monello

b23hqb said:


> Bucs cut tight end Sefarian-Jenkins for 2nd DUI last Friday, but he was signed by the NY Jets yesterday.....He was arrested after partying all night, and just two hours before he was to report for practice. He never displayed any kind of smarts during his two years here, either on or off the field.
> 
> http://www.profootballrumors.com/2016/09/buccaneers-to-cut-austin-seferian-jenkins



Before they would disclose an NFL player's Wonderlic score.  I can't find it for this guy.


----------



## b23hqb

Monello said:


> Before they would disclose an NFL player's Wonderlic score.  I can't find it for this guy.



Probably filed in the "Vince Young" category file. Where they keep the really wondrous scores.


----------



## Monello

b23hqb said:


> Probably filed in the "Vince Young" category file. Where they keep the really wondrous scores.



Worst score ever.  [h=2]*1. Morris Claiborne — CB — Wonderlic Score: 4*[/h]


----------



## b23hqb

Talib shot himself, police say.

http://www.msn.com/en-us/sports/nfl...imself-report-says/ar-BBwZUZd?ocid=spartandhp

"The Dallas Police Department has concluded its investigation into Aqib Talib's gunshot injury back in June.

Investigators determined the Denver Broncos cornerback accidentally shot himself in the right leg, according to Dallas television station WFAA."

Sure did not bother him any playing the Bucs.........


----------



## Misfit

*Mets Pitcher, Who Starred In Anti-Domestic Violence Ads, Charged With Domestic Violence*

http://www.northjersey.com/news/domestic-abuse-charge-for-mets-star-jeurys-familia-1.1686047


> Jeurys Familia, the popular Mets relief pitcher who last month was featured in an anti-domestic-violence ad campaign, was charged in connection with an alleged domestic assault in a Fort Lee apartment, according to a complaint filed in court and obtained by The Record on Tuesday.


----------



## b23hqb

Not exactly against the law, but against common sense: Paul George

http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/b...s-ball-stands-hits-fan-face-article-1.2860220


----------



## Monello

A $450 shopping spree wasn't good enough.



> Jeremy Sprinkle's collegiate career abruptly ended hours before Thursday's Belk Bowl.The reason?
> He shoplifted from -- of all places -- a Belk department store in Charlotte, North Carolina, even though each player on Sprinkle's Arkansas team and opponent Virginia Tech had a $450 gift card to spend there.



5 finger discount


----------



## Monello

*PacMan Jones - assault, disorderly, harassment & obstruction*

If this guy wasn't a talented athlete, he'd be in prison stripes.



> Bengals cornerback Adam Jones was released from jail on bond Wednesday morning, more than 24 hours after being booked on misdemeanor charges of assault, disorderly conduct and obstructing official business, as well as a felony count of harassment with a bodily substance.
> Jones had to spend the night in jail while waiting for a blood test, which could not be taken until Wednesday morning. He will appear before a grand jury on Jan. 13.



cromagnaman


----------



## Monello

*NY Jets' Revis charged with 4 felonies*

What do you expect, it's Pittsburgh.



> [FONT=proxima_nova_rgregular]_Pittsburgh Police released a statement Thursday evening saying charges were pending after police reviewed cellphone video showing Revis had some sort of altercation with a 21-year old man and a 22-year old man who were found unconscious around 2:40 a.m. last Sunday. The police statement said those men remember encountering Revis and having a verbal argument but woke up after being punched and weren’t sure who had punched them._[/FONT]



nothing good happens after midnight


----------



## Monello

*Kevin Olsen, brother of Carolina Panthers Greg Olsen charged with rape*

This kid seems to not be able to stay out of trouble.




> According to Charlotte police, Olsen was charged with felony second-degree forcible rape, cyberstalking, assault on a female, and second-degree forced sex.
> 
> Olsen's winding and troubled history has included stints at four different schools.
> According to the Charlotte Observer, the 22-year-old Olsen originally enrolled at Miami in 2013 but left the school in September 2014 following multiple reported team violations.
> He transferred to FCS school Towson but was also kicked off that team before ever taking a snap for breaking team rules. He had a redemptive 2015 season at Riverside (Calif.) City College before enrolling at Charlotte in 2016, passing for 842 yards and six touchdowns last season.



trouble just follows him around


----------



## Monello

*Syracuse ponders changing mascot to the wildman*

Mental stress will make you stab people according to this guy.   OHHHMMMM



> A former Syracuse University football player has been sentenced to 10 years in prison for the stabbing attack on two of his former teammates last year.Naesean Howard was sentenced Friday for the April 2016 attack on Chauncey Scissum and Corey Winfield at a party.
> Howard was dismissed from the team in 2014.



slicin & dicin


----------



## Monello

*Another collegiate accused of rape*

Bathroom sex.   EWWW.  Player is suspended from the team pending case outcome.



> Authorities have issued a felony warrant charging Creighton point guard Maurice Watson Jr. with first-degree sexual assault.
> 
> According to an incident report, a 19-year-old woman said Watson had non-consensual sexual intercourse with her in the bathroom of a midtown residence about 3 a.m. on Feb. 4.



no mo Mo on the team


----------



## Monello

*Drugs, reefer, guns what could go wrong*

Matt Elam has to also surrender his mensa membership.



> Baltimore Ravens safety Matt Elam was arrested on drug charges Saturday night in Miami, according to Miami-Dade police.Elam, a 2013 first-round pick, was charged with one count of cannabis possession, one count of possession of cannabis with intent to sell or deliver, one count of possession of a controlled substance and one count of reckless driving, police said.
> A search revealed a Gucci book bag on the floor of the driver's side that included 126.2 grams of marijuana, six oxycodone pills weighing 3.1 grams, $947, a Rolex, a men's necklace with white stones and a men's bracelet with white stones.
> One of Elam's passengers, Calvin Stewart, possessed a loaded semi-automatic pistol in his waistband area. Stewart told police he didn't have a permit to carry a concealed weapon.



he was holding it for a friend


----------



## Larry Gude

I am all for jail time for anyone caught with men's bracelets, necklaces and other such contraband. 

Too bad he didn't just have the stuff his team can legally give him instead of a quarter pound (sounds less threatening than 126.2 gams) of weed and 3.1 gams of oxy.


----------



## Monello

Larry Gude said:


> I am all for jail time for anyone caught with men's bracelets, necklaces and other such contraband.
> 
> Too bad he didn't just have the stuff his team can legally give him instead of a quarter pound (sounds less threatening than 126.2 gams) of weed and 3.1 gams of oxy.



Maybe if they didn't act like they were above the law, he wouldn't be facing prosecution.  But no doubt this will bump up his street cred.  If you read the article in the link, he's a first round pick that has been a major disappointment as a player.  Calling him the Raven's worst 1st round pick ever.  If he's a bad player that is 1 thing.  But if he's talented and just DGAF then he's wasted his talent. He had 4 whole tackles all of last season.  4.   I'm sure his Fla Gator degree will come in handy as he seeks a cure for cancer.


----------



## Larry Gude

Monello said:


> Maybe if they didn't act like they were above the law, he wouldn't be facing prosecution.  But no doubt this will bump up his street cred.  If you read the article in the link, he's a first round pick that has been a major disappointment as a player.  Calling him the Raven's worst 1st round pick ever.  If he's a bad player that is 1 thing.  But if he's talented and just DGAF then he's wasted his talent. He had 4 whole tackles all of last season.  4.   I'm sure his Fla Gator degree will come in handy as he seeks a cure for cancer.



You were an athlete, right? How'd you feel when you won? How did people look at you, treat you? Just like a regular Joe? I'm not excusing ANY criminal behavior by jocks, especially violence. I DO think there is an enormous amount of hypocrisy as to what teams can give their guys, pressure them into taking, legally, vs. any self medicating especially when there is ever more evidence that weed helps pro athletes, a lot, over pharmaceuticals. 

Now, so much for that. How do we get them to have SOME humility and cut it out, or cut back, with the jewelry?


----------



## Monello

*Update - Bench warrant issued for Ty Lawson*



Monello said:


> I don't know how the NBA handles these issues.  Now isn't a good time for any athlete to run afoul of the law.
> 
> 
> 
> Shoulda called a limo
> 
> 20 years ago
> View attachment 106508
> 
> 
> Note: 1 of the players in the above photo is a spawn of a forum member.



Just stay out of trouble and do the things that you need to do. It's really not that hard.



> Lawson tested positive for alcohol on Sept. 27, Sept. 29 and Feb. 2, leading to the bench warrant. Lawson also failed to complete the community service portion of his sentence, The Denver Post reported, citing Denver County Court records.



this king is gonna get crowned


----------



## Monello

*Mr toughguy punches a woman*

Time for the university to dismantle the football team.  Florida football produces lots of criminals.  



> Former Florida defensive tackle Caleb Brantley, who is considered a potential first- or second-round pick in this week's NFL draft, was charged on Friday with misdemeanor simple battery after he allegedly struck a woman and knocked her unconscious during a dispute earlier this month.
> 
> a woman told police that the 6-foot-2, 307-pound Brantley made crude comments toward her during an argument at a bar on April 13, and she then pushed him. The complaint said Brantley responded by "striking [her] in the face knocking her unconscious."
> The complaint said the woman, who is 5-foot-6 and 120 pounds, suffered dental injuries that "displaced a tooth and will require a root canal." The complaint also said Brantley's "use of force was clearly out of retaliation and not self-defense. Additionally, the intensity of [his] force far exceeded what was reasonable or necessary."



she hit me first


----------



## Larry Gude

Monello said:


> Time for the university to dismantle the football team.  Florida football produces lots of criminals.
> 
> 
> 
> she hit me first



I FULLY support sexism. Had this been a guy, it would not be news or had she broked his face it would not be news. 

We do NOT hit girls, fellas. Period.


----------



## Monello

*Drunk Derek Fisher*

Just call uber coach. 



> Derek Fisher, the former Los Angeles Laker and ex-head coach of the New York Knicks, was arrested Sunday morning on suspicion of drunken driving after he crashed his car on an LA freeway, authorities said.



when you come to the fork in the road, take it


----------



## b23hqb

A player for my alma mater, USF, arrested twice in two weeks on separate sexual assault charges from on campus extra curicular activities.

http://wusfnews.wusf.usf.edu/post/u...d-alleged-sexual-assault-kicked-team#stream/0

He wasn't even a star, and now he be gone.


----------



## Monello

*ODU suspends 2 players for assault*

These guys must not be top notch players or else they would still be on the team and the coach would be making excuses for them.  These players are expendable.



> [FONT=&quot]Two football players with Old Dominion University have been suspended from the team indefinitely after being charged in an assault.[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Hudson says officers arrested two men involved in the assault — Devin Hannan, 20, and 22-year-old Manuel Matiarena.[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot] Devin Hannan has been charged with assault and battery as well as malicious wounding. Matiarena has been charged with assault and battery.[/FONT]



assault and battery


----------



## b23hqb

Even German former athletes have problems with understanding laws about money:

http://www.msn.com/en-us/sports/ten...h-court/ar-BBCZDKA?li=BBmkt5R&ocid=spartandhp

"Briggs (attorney) *also said Becker was ''not a sophisticated individual when it comes to finances*,'' and that bankruptcy was likely to have an adverse effect on Becker's image.
''He should have thought about that a long time ago,'' the registrar said"


----------



## Monello

*Update*



Monello said:


> 1 of the accused is from Southern Maryland
> 
> 
> Brandon Banks, 19, of Brandywine, Md
> View attachment 104753
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://bigstory.ap.org/article/final-ex-vanderbilt-player-turns-himself-cops



Guilty



> A jury has convicted a former Vanderbilt University football player charged in the 2013 rape of an unconscious female student.
> After deliberating for about 15 hours, the jury on Friday evening found Brandon Banks guilty of aggravated rape and aggravated sexual battery. He was found not guilty on five other counts.



bully


----------



## Monello

*Facing 151 years in jail*

How many criminals can you cram into 1 football team?  You would believe that they actually learned something in college.



> [FONT=&quot]A former Rutgers football player has rejected a plea deal in a string of alleged armed robberies and home invasions and plans to make his case before a jury. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Tejay Johnson, 24, will face 151 1/2 in prison and hundreds of thousands of dollars in fines if convicted.[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Johnson was charged along with 14 other former Rutgers players and students in 2015 as part of an investigation into three armed robberies and an assault in New Brunswick in Piscataway. The case, which included seven defendants on the football team, contributed to the firing of [/FONT]former coach Kyle Flood[FONT=&quot], as well as the forced resignation of [/FONT]athletic director Julie Hermann[FONT=&quot]. [/FONT]



He'll be paroled when he's 101


----------



## Monello

*He ran afowler of the law*

Jags D could use this kind of passion for mayhem.



> Jacksonville Jaguars defensive end Dante Fowler Jr. found himself behind bars after a Tuesday night dispute about his driving in a St. Petersburg apartment complex allegedly took a violent turn.
> 
> “Fowler got out of his car and exchanged words with the man,” an email from the police department said. “Fowler hit the man, knocked off his glasses and stepped on them. He then took the victim’s grocery bag, with recently purchased liquor, and threw it in a lake.”
> 
> Fowler was charged with simple battery and criminal mischief.



grocery thrower


----------



## Monello

*Dallas Cowboys getting in preseason shape*

Best to have a lawyer on speed dial.  At this rate they will lead the league in arrests.  Time for the Raiders & Bengals to step up their game.



> The Cowboys arrived in California after an array of issues the past few weeks.
> 
> Linebacker Damien Wilson was arrested July 4 on charges of assault with a deadly weapon.
> 
> Defensive lineman David Irving, who has already been suspended the first four games of the season for a violation of the NFL's performance-enhancing drug policy, did not show up on reporting day Friday and is facing a fine from the team.
> 
> Wide receiver Dez Bryant arrived late on reporting day.
> 
> Rookie cornerback Jourdan Lewis is not with the team, as he has a misdemeanor domestic violence court case set for Monday.



free zeke


----------



## Monello

*In keeping with the Crimi Nole tradition*

Suspended, not kicked off the team.  I guess it will depend if his replacements step up.



> Florida State wide receiver Da'Vante Phillips caught just four passes a year ago, but was a contender to see more playing time in the revamped Seminoles' wide receiving corps in 2017.
> 
> Phillips was arrested on four counts of cashing or depositing items with intent to defraud and one charge of grand theft according to Jim Henry of the _Tallahassee Democrat_. According to the_ Tampa Bay Times, _Phillips purchased four money orders worth $485.89 in January and altered them to read $700 each. The school announced Phillips has been suspended indefinitely, and coach Jimbo Fisher will not comment further.



he din du nuffin


----------



## Monello

*When is a DUI not a DUI*

When it's a player that can help you win games.



> [h=1]Alabama's Nick Saban: Da'Shawn Hand won't be suspended, was right not to drive[/h]Nick Saban stood behind Alabama defensive lineman Da'Shawn Hand on Thursday, telling to the media that he won't be suspended after a DUI charge over the weekend.
> Hand was and charged with driving under the influence after being found asleep at the wheel in a parking lot with his keys in the ignition.



put me in coach


----------



## Monello

*Reed arrested*

Smacked up his bitch.  Tough guy, hitting a woman.



> Willie Reed, recently signed by the Clippers, was arrested early Sunday morning on a domestic violence charge



isn't this how OJ got his start?


----------



## Monello

*Dope intended to deal dope*

I bet a few grand will entice 1 of his homies to take the rap.



> The Los Angeles County Sheriff's Department arrested Sacramento Kings forward Zach Randolph on a felony charge of marijuana possession with intent to sell, according to police reports.
> 
> Police recovered two guns, impounded two vehicles and seized narcotics, Los Angeles Police Department Officer Liliana Preciado
> 
> LAPD officials told ABC-7 that officers were on routine patrol when they encountered a group drinking alcohol, smoking marijuana and playing loud music while blocking a street at the Nickerson Gardens project in Watts. The officers then tried to disperse the crowd, and the disturbance escalated.
> Officers called for backup when the crowd grew and people began throwing bottles. Several police cars ended up with smashed windows and slashed tires.



the king of weed


----------



## Monello

*NFLer smacks his bitch a bit*

He was a long shot to make the team.  Now the decision to dump him should be easy.



> New York Giants offensive tackle Michael Bowie has been charged with domestic assault and battery and two counts of malicious injury or destruction of property in Oklahoma, according to Tulsa County court records.
> 
> reports about the incident indicate that a fight occurred between Bowie and his girlfriend over finances, according to the Tulsa World. It then became physical when she made a remark about his mother.



i could have been a contender


----------



## Monello

*9 gators involved in felony fraud of $15,000*

At least they didn't hurt anyone physically.



> The nine Florida Gators who’ve been suspended since the beginning of the football season are staring down serious legal trouble. Sworn complaints against each of them surfaced on Monday, and they’re each now facing multiple potential felony charges.
> 
> Everything starts with credit card usages that police say were made through personal accounts at Florida’s university bookstore. Players used credit cards to purchase iPads, laptops, and Beats headphones, among other goods, according to the police. They say the fraudulent purchases weren’t limited to the bookstore.
> 
> 
> 
> Kadeem Telfort, a freshman offensive lineman
> Antonio Callaway, a junior wide receiver
> Jordan Scarlett, a junior running back
> Keivonnis Davis, a junior defensive lineman
> Richerd Desir-Jones, a sophomore defensive lineman
> Jordan Smith, a freshman defensive lineman
> James Houston, a freshman linebacker
> Ventrell Miller, a freshman linebacker
> Rick Wells, a freshman receiver



go to college but become dumber


----------



## b23hqb

I've been waiting for charges to come down. It looks like UF finally cannot shield their punk, stupid players anymore. These are all felony charges. These "student"/athletes appear to follow their mascot as far as brain size goes.

But you have to keep in mind that the SA Cervone is a UF and UF law school grad.......


----------



## Gilligan

Monello said:


> At least they didn't hurt anyone physically.
> 
> 
> 
> go to college but become dumber



They just being playful boys. I'm sure they dindu nuffin wwrong.


----------



## b23hqb

Gilligan said:


> They just being playful boys. I'm sure they dindu nuffin wwrong.



Yo mama! Down wit dat, bro!


----------



## b23hqb

Should add a catergory of "Coaches and AD's Fired and The Law" to this thread. Looks like pitino, Louisville AD, and about a dozen other college basket ball coaches have been caught, or by association, with their fingers in the Adidis cookie jar.

https://www.si.com/college-basketba...lle-fbi-investigation-rick-pitino-brian-bowen


----------



## b23hqb

Here's another one:

https://bluelivesmatter.blue/los-angeles-rams-ethan-westbrooks/

Los Angeles Rams defensive lineman Ethan Westbrooks, age 26, was arrested on Friday night, September 22. Charged with five firearm felonies.

Now, I detest CA's draconian gun laws, and as far as I'm concerned, only one of them is a real charge - receiving stolen property. But, seeing that he is in the great progressive state of CA, where black lives really do matter , he'll probably get some real leniency in this one.


----------



## Monello

b23hqb said:


> Should add a catergory of "Coaches and AD's Fired and The Law" to this thread. Looks like pitino, Louisville AD, and about a dozen other college basket ball coaches have been caught, or by association, with their fingers in the Adidis cookie jar.
> 
> https://www.si.com/college-basketba...lle-fbi-investigation-rick-pitino-brian-bowen



They broke rules, not the law.  At least they weren't assaulting anyone, driving drunk or fighting dogs.


----------



## b23hqb

Monello said:


> They broke rules, not the law.  At least they weren't assaulting anyone, driving drunk or fighting dogs.



They're breaking federal bribery/corruption/fraud type laws. The FBI doesn't get involved with NCAA types just breaking NCAA rules, and they don't arrest people in a nationwide sting for breaking rules.


----------



## Monello

*Derrick Mason domestic violence allegation*

Old habits die hard.



> Former Titans player Derrick Mason surrendered to Metro police on Monday night on aggravated domestic assault and vandalism charges.
> Police said a woman Mason has been dating called police to her Bellevue home just before 9:30 a.m. Monday. The woman said she was physically assaulted, grabbed by the neck and hit in the stomach during an argument after she told Mason she no longer wanted to date him.



breaking up is hard to do


----------



## Monello

*UCLA basketballers arrested in China*

I have to believe a Chinese prison is no joke.



> Three UCLA men's basketball players -- including LiAngelo Ball, the younger brother of Los Angeles Lakers rookie Lonzo Ball -- were arrested in China just days before Friday's season-opening game against Georgia Tech in Shanghai, sources told ESPN's Jeff Goodman.One source told ESPN the group of players -- which also included freshmen Cody Riley and Jalen Hill -- were arrested on shoplifting charges.
> The players are being questioned about stealing from a Louis Vuitton store that is located next to the team's hotel.



great way to represent your school


----------



## Grumpy

Monello said:


> I have to believe a Chinese prison is no joke.
> 
> 
> 
> great way to represent your school



wow...


----------



## PeoplesElbow

Monello said:


> I have to believe a Chinese prison is no joke.
> 
> 
> 
> great way to represent your school



Looks like UCLA isn't going to have a good year.

At least it wasn't in North Korea or a Muslim country.


----------



## Monello

PeoplesElbow said:


> Looks like UCLA isn't going to have a good year.
> 
> At least it wasn't in North Korea or a Muslim country.



This could upset the balance in the Chinese Prison Basketball League.


----------



## Grumpy

Monello said:


> This could upset the balance in the Chinese Prison Basketball League.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

Maybe they will develop a new found love of the American justice system.


----------



## Grumpy

Looks like they are being held for '2 or 3 weeks' to iron things out while the rest of the team is flying home. Apparently they have video tape of them stealing from 3 stores, not 1. As the days go by, I am imagine the drumbeat of 'why isn't Trump doing anything about these poor boys' will steadily increase. When they do get back here, I would hope UCLA / NCAA deals out their own punishment.


----------



## Grumpy

Hope they enjoy their stay.

"In the cell, there was an average of 30 men,"says Foster, an amiable 49-year-old who speaks with a Southern drawl. "There were no chairs, there were no beds. We slept on the concrete floor, and most people didn't even have a sheet and certainly no pillows. It was so crowded that most inmates had to sleep on their side."


----------



## Monello

*Chief beats his squaw*



> Kansas City Chiefs nose tackle Roy Miller was arrested early Saturday morning and charged with domestic battery.According to the Jacksonville Sheriff's Office Department of Corrections, Miller was booked into the Duval County Jail at 4:53 a.m. ET. He was later released on his own recognizance after an initial court appearance, according to multiple reports.<iframe scrolling="no" frameborder="0" style="font-family: inherit; font-style: inherit; font-variant-ligatures: inherit; font-variant-caps: inherit; font-weight: inherit; color: rgb(0, 0, 0); box-sizing: border-box; width: 1px; height: 1px; margin: 0px !important; padding: 0px !important; border-width: 0px !important; border-style: initial !important; overflow: hidden !important; float: none !important;"></iframe>
> The incident involved a minor injury. No other details were available, but the Chiefs are aware of the situation.



national felon league


----------



## Monello

*Rey Maualuga*

Assault


> Miami Dolphins linebacker Rey Maualuga was arrested early Saturday, accused of grabbing a man by the throat and shoving him while refusing to pay a $40 bar tab.
> 
> Maualuga, 30, was arrested after the incident at E11ven Miami and booked into the Turner Guilford Knight Correctional Center on a battery charge.
> The Dolphins waived Maualuga hours after the arrest and promoted running back De'Veon Smith from the practice squad.



fourty bucks


----------



## Monello

*4 high school FB players assault teammate*

Not sure what level of Minnesota stardom these players achieved.  More entitled, pampered azzholes.  Enjoy jail.



> The alleged beating of a high school football player – allegedly by four of his teammates -- has a small Minnesota town debating the topic of bullying.The four players at Blue Earth Area High School, ages 16 to 18, face felony charges -- including third-degree assault causing substantial bodily harm -- and aiding and abetting.
> Authorities say an 18-year-old senior, Wyatt Tungland, is accused of punching a 16-year-old teammate in the face and head while the other three teens held him down.
> Tungland's attorney, Chris Ritts, says witness accounts don't support the charges.
> The alleged assault reportedly happened at a house party Oct. 19 in Winnebago, Minn. The victim told police he had been in a dispute with one of the suspects, was pushed down, punched in the face and knocked unconscious.
> 
> Tonya Hurley, the boy’s mother, told the newspaper that while her son was home, injured and ill, the four suspects went on to play in their team’s state playoff game.
> Authorities arrested the suspects last week — days after Blue Earth was eliminated from postseason play, the Star-Tribune reported.
> Winnebago Police Chief Eric Olson said it was unclear why it took three weeks for the assault to be reported to police,
> Some parents at the school board meeting suggested it may have had to do with the suspects being star players on the football team.



take that


----------



## Misfit

http://www.tmz.com/2017/11/28/georgia-tech-football-fight-video-step-durham-lance-austin/



> A Georgia Tech football player straight up KNOCKED OUT his teammate during a fight in the GT athletic facility ... and TMZ Sports has the video.
> 
> The players are GT starting defensive backs Step Durham and Lance Austin -- who got into a heated altercation earlier this year, before Spring Practice began.
> 
> As a shirtless Lance walks towards his teammate, Step ... he gets hit with a quick right hook on the chin -- instantly putting Lance to sleep.


----------



## Monello

Misfit said:


> http://www.tmz.com/2017/11/28/georgia-tech-football-fight-video-step-durham-lance-austin/



Down goes Fraziah!


----------



## Misfit

Monello said:


> Down goes Fraziah!



Yeah right...that guys a contender.


----------



## b23hqb

What happens in the locker room should stay in the locker room, right?


----------



## Monello

*Penn State football recruit robs store*

An inside job.



> Penn State football commit Isheem Young has been accused of robbing a convenience store in Philadelphia over the summer, according to a media report.A Philadelphia court official told The Philadelphia Inquirer that Young was charged Friday with robbery, conspiracy and firearms violations after he and two accomplices allegedly stole $13,600 from a Wawa in July.
> According to a police report obtained by the Inquirer, Young was armed with a revolver when he allegedly robbed the store with the help of his brother -- the manager of the store -- and a getaway driver.



from penn state to state pen


----------



## Monello

*Sooner accused of rape*

He said, she said claims are the hardest to validate.  2 people know the truth and 1 of them is lying.  This will be interesting to watch going forward.  Bowl season is upon us.  I bet the kid isn't suspended.



> A woman who filed an emergency order of protection against Oklahoma Sooners running back Rodney Anderson said that Anderson raped her at her apartment.Anderson, through a statement issued by his attorney, said the allegation is "patently false."
> In the protective order filing submitted Monday, the woman said she was drinking at a bar on Nov. 16 when she met Anderson for the first time. She said she was planning to take an Uber home, but Anderson's friends "were insistent that he take" her home.
> The woman said that this past weekend, through a conversation with a friend, she started "recalling images and feelings of him forcing his fingers" inside her and biting her. She said she tried to get away to put clothes on, but he followed her and asked what she was doing.



even in oklahoma, no means no


----------



## Misfit

Monello said:


> she started "recalling images and feelings of him forcing his fingers" inside her and biting her.



Wet willie?


----------



## Monello

Misfit said:


> Wet willie?



Beats sloppy 2nds.


----------



## Monello

*Seahawk arrested for disorderly conduct*

Sounds like a good candidate for anger management classes.



> Seattle Seahawks defensive lineman Malik McDowell was arrested on a charge of disorderly conduct at an Atlanta-area nightclub early Sunday morning, according to multiple reports.The Seahawks declined to comment on the incident prior to Sunday afternoon's game in Jacksonville. McDowell was the team's top draft pick in 2017 but has yet to play a down this season after he was involved in an ATV accident before training camp.
> The incident, at the SL Lounge in Chamblee, Georgia, stemmed from McDowell's contention that he had paid $600 for bottles of alcohol and VIP seating, despite a friend telling him he had not yet paid, according to the incident report first reported by TMZ.<iframe class="teads-resize" style="box-sizing: border-box; width: 565px; height: 0px !important; min-height: 0px !important; border-width: initial !important; border-style: none !important; margin: 0px !important; padding: 0px !important; display: block !important;"></iframe>
> McDowell eventually was allowed to enter the club, but he then caused a disturbance by pouring bottles of liquor into an ice bucket. After being removed, McDowell got into a shouting match with police officers.



Gin & juice


----------



## b23hqb

How about "Athlete' owner gone bad" - Richardson to sell Panthers because of his own misconduct.....

https://www.cnbc.com/2017/12/18/facing-misconduct-investigation-panthers-owner-selling-team.html

What a Hooterville we live in.


----------



## Monello

*NY Jet thought he was driving a jet*

This guy is bad news for his team.  Can't see to stay out of trouble.



> New York Jets wide receiver Robby Anderson is facing nine charges, including two felonies, after allegedly fleeing police at 105 mph and threatening to sexually assault the arresting officer's wife early Friday morning in South Florida, according to police records.
> 
> It is Anderson's second arrest in the past eight months. He is subject to discipline under the NFL's personal-conduct policy
> 
> Anderson was arrested at 2:15 a.m. in Sunrise, Florida, not far from his home. He was charged with fleeing and eluding police with lights and sirens active and threatening a public servant or family member, which are both felonies.
> He also was charged with two misdemeanors -- resisting arrest without violence and reckless driving. The other five charges are traffic violations.
> Anderson, driving a white SUV, blew through a traffic stop and was clocked at 105 mph in a 45 mph zone, according to the arrest report. He also ran two red lights and was "all over the roadway" before stopping for police.



105 in a 45


----------



## Monello

*49er rookie gun & assault charges*

Now that it's offseason for the NFL, expect bail bondsmen to be quite busy.



> For the second time in less than a month, San Francisco 49ers linebacker Reuben Foster has been arrested.
> According to records from the Santa Clara County Jail, Foster was arrested and booked on Sunday in Los Gatos, California. The San Francisco Chronicle first reported Foster's arrest, citing a source that said it was on charges related to suspicion of domestic violence.


----------



## littlelady

Monello said:


> Now that it's offseason for the NFL, expect bail bondsmen to be quite busy.




The players should kneel for him.


----------



## Monello

*Ex MLBer busted for coke, heroin*

He earned $43 million playing a kid's game.  Greed is a nasty vice.  Expect jail time for this amount of dope.




> Former major league pitcher Esteban Loaiza is jailed and facing felony drug charges after being arrested in San Diego on Friday, according to online court records.
> Loaiza is being held on $200,000 bail by the San Diego County Sheriff's Department on three felony charges: suspected possession of heroin and cocaine, over 20 kilograms; possession of narcotics for sale; and possession and transportation of narcotics for sale.


----------



## Monello

*Boxer Broner goes groping at the mall*

Yo, Adrien.   I guess she didn't appreciate being in his clinches.



> Former four-division world titleholder Adrien Broner was booked into Fulton County Jail in Atlanta on a misdemeanor sexual battery charge Tuesday morning, according to the facility's online records.According to the jail records, the incident occurred on Monday, and Broner had been released on $2,000 bail by Tuesday afternoon after a morning court appearance.
> Broner, 28, of Cincinnati, was accused of groping a woman at Lenox Square, an Atlanta shopping mall


----------



## b23hqb

Monello said:


> He earned $43 million playing a kid's game.  Greed is a nasty vice.  Expect jail time for this amount of dope.



20 kilos - I recommend life in prison, then deport his carcass to whichever ****hole country (Donald Trump) in this case Mexico,  he came from.


----------



## Monello

*Update*



Monello said:


> Jags D could use this kind of passion for mayhem.
> 
> 
> 
> grocery thrower



Wrist slap.



> Jaguars defensive end Dante Fowler Jr. was placed on probation, given community service and fined as punishment for his misdemeanor battery arrest last July, according to Pinellas County (Florida) court records.
> Fowler pleaded no contest to charges of battery, criminal mischief and petit theft on Thursday and was sentenced to a year of probation and 75 hours of community service and was fined $925



df


----------



## Monello

*Albert Belle*

Belle is still able to flash his wood.  



> Former MLB All-Star Albert Belle was arrested Sunday on charges of indecent exposure and driving under the influence in Scottsdale, Arizona, according to jail records.
> 
> The Maricopa Sheriff's Office booked Belle, 51, on two counts of indecent exposure, one count of DUI for a liquor/drugs/vapor/combo and one count of DUI with a blood alcohol content of at least .08.



2 balls and 1 strike


----------



## b23hqb

Hijinx just scooped you, Monello. Quit sleeping at the wheel and pay attention!

http://www.foxnews.com/sports/2018/0...port-says.html

Don't tase me, bro......


----------



## Monello

*Update - Girlfriend recants*

The bytch set him up.



Monello said:


> Now that it's offseason for the NFL, expect bail bondsmen to be quite busy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _For the second time in less than a month, _San Francisco 49ers_ linebacker _Reuben Foster_ has been arrested.
> __According to records from the Santa Clara County Jail, Foster was arrested and booked on Sunday in Los Gatos, California. The San Francisco Chronicle first reported Foster's arrest, citing a source that said it was on charges related to suspicion of domestic violence._
Click to expand...




> San Francisco 49ers linebacker Reuben Foster's former girlfriend released a statement Wednesday saying she initially lied to police about him injuring her in a February incident at his home in Los Gatos, California.
> The statement from San Jose attorney Stephanie Rickard, who identified her client in the statement as 28-year-old Elissa Ennis, said Ennis suffered her injuries as the result of a fight with another woman and there is video documentation of that fight.


----------



## b23hqb

Maybe. Maybe not. Quite possible her gravy train would be disrupted, right?


----------



## Monello

*Cowboys receiver DUI car wreck*

1 of the better arrest mug shots in recent memory.





> Dallas Cowboys wide receiver Terrance Williams was arrested Saturday morning for public intoxication,
> 
> The police found Williams' 2017 blue Lamborghini abandoned after it hit a light pole
> 
> After police determined that the vehicle was registered to Williams, the receiver was found near his home riding an electric bicycle and was arrested.
> Williams was released from the Frisco Detention Center on a $369 bond. The police are continuing to investigate Williams for fleeing the scene of an accident, but no charges have been filed.



nice ride, bro


----------



## Misfit

https://deadspin.com/adam-pacman-jones-got-into-a-fist-fight-at-the-airpor-1827513270

Former Bengals cornerback Adam “Pacman” Jones got into a fistfight at the Atlanta Airport on Tuesday evening. TMZ has obtained video of the incident, which shows Jones fighting with an airport employee.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pmvy_0M1uY4


----------



## b23hqb

A lot different than having a helmet and full pads on, eh, Jones?


----------



## Monello

Misfit said:


> https://deadspin.com/adam-pacman-jones-got-into-a-fist-fight-at-the-airpor-1827513270
> 
> Former Bengals cornerback Adam “Pacman” Jones got into a fistfight at the Atlanta Airport on Tuesday evening. TMZ has obtained video of the incident, which shows Jones fighting with an airport employee.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pmvy_0M1uY4



The gals in Lancaster park put up a better fight than these 2 tuf guys.


----------



## littlelady

Monello said:


> The gals in Lancaster park put up a better fight than these 2 tuf guys.



It seems that some black athletes can’t handle being privileged. They ended up doing more than kneeling.


----------



## Monello

Jamill Jones, Wake Forest asst basketball coach, assault.  May get upgraded to murder.



> Wake Forest assistant men's basketball coach Jamill Jones has been arrested and charged with third-degree assault in connection with the death of a 35-year-old Florida man who was in New York City for a wedding.
> 
> On Friday the New York City medical examiner officially ruled Sandor Szabo's death as a homicide. The official cause of death is "blunt impact injury of head with brain injury."
> According to police, Jones allegedly punched Szabo in the face following a confrontation in the early morning hours Sunday that began when Szabo knocked on Jones' car window, thinking the vehicle was his Uber ride.


----------



## Monello

$43 million wasn't enough money apparently.



> Former All-Star pitcher Esteban Loaiza, who earned more than $43 million over 14 seasons, pleaded guilty Friday to federal drug charges in California.Loiza acknowledged that he possessed about 20 kilograms, or 44 pounds, of cocaine with intent to distribute. He faces up a minimum of 10 years in a prison and maximum of life when he is sentenced Nov. 2.
> Loaiza, 46, was under surveillance when he was arrested in February near a house in Imperial Beach, which borders Tijuana, Mexico. His SUV had just left the garage when authorities confronted him.


----------



## b23hqb

Monello said:


> $43 million wasn't enough money apparently.



Been to IB many times. Not on the border, but about 10 minutes N of the border. Dude is quite stupid, for sure.


----------



## Monello

*Retired NBAer charged with assault*

Still throwing down at 59.



> Tom Chambers, a four-time All-Star with the Seattle SuperSonics and Phoenix Suns, has been charged with assault stemming from an incident at a Scottsdale, Arizona, restaurant in April.
> A Scottsdale police spokesman told the Arizona Republic that Chambers reacted to a man's taunts. The man told police that Chambers grabbed him by the throat and threw him backward, according to TMZ.



don't be talkin bout my momma


----------



## b23hqb

Richie Incognito at it again - dude really needs help.

https://www.aol.com/article/news/20...ter-he-made-threats-at-funeral-home/23506482/

"Multiple reports said Scottsdale (Ariz.) police confirmed Incognito was arrested for disorderly conduct and making threats. TMZ said Incognito was talking to funeral home staffers when he started yelling at people. TMZ reported Incognito said he had guns in his vehicle and “would shoot people.” Incognito also threatened to damage property at the funeral home, TMZ said. Pro Football Talk said Incognito “allegedly made a gun gesture toward one of the employees, and he said that he has guns in his truck.”


----------



## Monello

*LSU footballer*

Geaux to jail

Who stays with someone that beats them for a year and a half?



> LSU wide receiver Drake Davis remains charged with felony second-degree battery against a former girlfriend, said District Attorney Hillar Moore
> 
> Davis, who has been indefinitely suspended from the team, has been ordered to have no contact with the ex-girlfriend, an LSU student who reported to the LSU police four violent incidents involving Davis during the past 18 months. The woman told police that Davis punched her hard enough to fracture one of her ribs in one instance, began to strangle her in another and later texted that he might kill her.


----------



## Monello

*LSU football is on a roll*

I bet he hangs out with Drake.



> [FONT=&quot]LSU sophomore guard Ed Ingram was suspended by the team on Aug. 3 after an Aug. 2 arrest for "two counts of aggravated sexual assault in Dallas County" involving a minor of an undisclosed age[/FONT]



not related to Laura


----------



## Monello

*Celtics' Bird is a choke artist*

A choker is a player that falls flat when the pressure is on.  In this case Jabari is an actual choker, as in grab them by the neck until they can't breathe.

I bet a few of you thought this was about Larry.  Nah, it's his distant cousin.



> Boston Celtics guard Jabari Bird strangled a woman at least a dozen times over a four-hour period last Friday, prosecutors alleged at an arraignment hearing Thursday.
> 
> the woman told police that Bird strangled her and threw her against a wall after they got into an argument at Bird's residence.
> 
> She also said that Bird kicked her multiple times in the stomach and dragged her away from the door when she tried to leave, before shutting her into a bathroom.
> 
> Bird was charged with assault and battery with a dangerous weapon, assault and battery of a family or household member, kidnapping and strangulation, following his arrest over the weekend.



showing his killer instincts


----------



## Monello

*Ex NFLer has sex with a 12 year old*

I guess he was looking for someone to match his intelligence and maturity.

Justin Crawford, 23,



> A former standout college running back admitted to having sex with a 12-year-old girl, telling investigators that the sexual encounter was her idea, police said.
> 
> After the alleged incident, the girl told her mother she was asleep in Crawford’s living room when the former star running back at West Virginia University entered the room and told her to perform oral sex on him before they had sex, Columbus Police Detective Mark Scruggs testified.
> 
> Crawford denied having any sexual contact with the girl when initially questioned by detectives, but he later admitted to the encounter, saying the sexual contact was the girl’s idea, according to Scruggs’ testimony.



serious jail time for this romeo


----------



## PrchJrkr

"saying the sexual contact was the girl’s idea"

Isn't that what all 12 yo girls think about?


----------



## Monello

*Rae Carruth gets out of jail after 18 years*


A millionaire that didn't want to pay child support.  How much is a dozen condoms?



> The former NFL wide receiver was released from prison Monday after serving more than 18 years for conspiring to murder the mother of his unborn child.
> 
> Carruth was found guilty of orchestrating a plot to kill Cherica Adams on Nov. 16, 1999, in Charlotte, North Carolina, to avoid paying child support. Adams was shot four times while driving her car but managed to make a 911 call that helped implicate Carruth.
> 
> Adams went into a coma and died less than a month later after the shooting.
> The child she was carrying, Chancellor Lee Adams, was delivered by emergency cesarean section but suffers from permanent brain damage and cerebral palsy.



shoulda got the chair


----------



## Monello

*4 Jaguars arrested in London for dining and dashing*

This is why foreigners have a terrible impression of Americans.  4 entitled #######s skip out on their bill.  For christ's sake, they are probably millionaires.  The NFL should hire chaperones for these idiots when they are out in public.  And who runs up a $64K bill. What did they eat and drink?  Pounds of gold?  And I guess the fight was just for good measure.  Good thing Ray Lewis wasn't with them.  Or else they would have hit the trifecta and someone would be chilling in the morgue.

I know when I go to a bar, I always think the drinks are on the house and I don't have to pay for them






> Four players from the Jacksonville Jaguars were arrested in London early Saturday morning, PEOPLE has confirmed.
> 
> The athletes — identified by ESPN as cornerback D.J. Hayden, 28, and safeties Ronnie Harrison, 21, Barry Church, 30, and Jarrod Wilson, 24 — were detained by British police over a reported $64,000 unpaid bar tab at the London Reign Nightclub in Piccadilly.
> 
> “We are aware that four of our players were detained over restitution of a bill,” the Jaguars said in a statement to PEOPLE.
> 
> “Officers attended and spoke with a group of males who had allegedly been attempting to leave the venue without paying a large bill,” reads a Scotland Yard statement. “Four men aged in their 20s were subsequently arrested on suspicion of fraud by false representation and taken to a central London police station for questioning.
> 
> NFL.com reported that sources told host Ian Rapoport that a group of players “were sent bottles of champagne and other high-end liquors and ran up a huge bill,” believing that the bottles were free.
> “When the bill arrived, the players refused to pay it, believing that it was not what they owed,” the report continued. “An argument ensued and local police made several arrests.”
> 
> 
> A source who was inside the club described the sight of four NFL players wrestling a set of London bouncers as “the West End equivalent of King Kong meeting Godzilla,” reports _The Sun_.
> “Things got pretty heated and there was a lot of swearing and shouting and things became physical,” the source said.



time to release these idiots


----------



## Grumpy

Monello said:


> shoulda got the chair




Still can't believe he got 18-24 years and they let that effer out after 18. It was, without a doubt, 1st degree murder, a contract killing. Should have been life without parole at the very least.


----------



## Monello

Grumpy said:


> Still can't believe he got 18-24 years and they let that effer out after 18. It was, without a doubt, 1st degree murder, a contract killing. Should have been life without parole at the very least.



Locally someone just got 64 years for killing someone.  This guy should have gotten north of 30 years at a minimum.

I was stationed with a guy that raped and killed someone.  He just got out a few years ago.  Kind of gave me the chills.


----------



## Grumpy

Monello said:


> Locally someone just got 64 years for killing someone.  This guy should have gotten north of 30 years at a minimum.
> 
> I was stationed with a guy that raped and killed someone.  He just got out a few years ago.  Kind of gave me the chills.



Friend of mine's brother hooked up with a 32 yr old woman when he was 18, they robbed a place of $200 in Washington state with a toy gun in 2001..He got 14 years (she got 2 yrs)..Freaking sentencing is all over the place.


----------



## black dog

Grumpy said:


> Friend of mine's brother hooked up with a 32 yr old woman when he was 18, they robbed a place of $200 in Washington state with a toy gun in 2001..He got 14 years (she got 2 yrs)..Freaking sentencing is all over the place.



One of the guys I grewup and went all the way through school with got 30 Federal Time for Cocaine. Sammy did all 30.


----------



## Monello

*Rutgers footballer charged with attempted murder*

The 2 Rays and Aaron Hernandez would be proud.  This isn't your usual college gang rape or plain vanilla DUI.  Scarlet is a great team color for this dude's team.

PS, I don't think his parent(s) knew how to spell.



> [FONT=&quot]The now-former [/FONT]Rutgers[FONT=&quot] football player [/FONT]charged with involvement in an attempted double-murder plot[FONT=&quot] was a walk-on from a nearby town who took an unusual road to the Scarlet Knights.
> [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Izaia Bullock, 22, was dismissed from the program Tuesday and faces university disciplinary hearings after [/FONT]he was charged with two counts of first-degree attempted murder and two counts of first-degree conspiracy[FONT=&quot] to commit murder.
> 
> [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Bullock is the ninth current or former Rutgers football player to be arrested since this summer. [/FONT]Eight players were charged in connection with an alleged credit card fraud scheme[FONT=&quot] in August. Four of those players have already been dismissed from or left the program, while four others remain suspended indefinitely until their legal matters are settled.[/FONT]



imma bust a cap in ya


----------



## Grumpy

Reuben Foster arrested for domestic violence (again) and released by 49ers


----------



## b23hqb

Grumpy said:


> Reuben Foster arrested for domestic violence (again) and released by 49ers



Was at the game Sunday in Tampa against SF, and some 49'er fans sitting next to me. I asked them about Foster. They were staying at the team hotel - the Grand Hyatt - and watched the TPD walk him out cuffed up on his way to spend the night in the Hillsborough County lock up. Poor baby, and even more stupid was his ex-girlfriend that came back to him asking for more. What is wrong with people?


----------



## Monello

Monello said:


> 5 arrests since 2012.  That has to lead the league.  2015 isn't over yet, so maybe there is still time to add to the total.
> 
> 
> 
> Iz din do nuffin
> 
> This is from an article from 2014



Update on Aldon Smith.  




> Former San Francisco 49ers and Oakland Raiders defensive end Aldon Smith pleaded no contest to two misdemeanor charges Monday as part of a plea deal with San Francisco prosecutors to settle his domestic violence case from earlier this year.
> 
> He originally faced charges of domestic violence, assault with force likely to produce great bodily injury, false imprisonment and vandalism stemming from a March 3 incident involving his then-fiancée.
> He also was arrested twice after that incident, on charges of violating a protective order and for violating a condition of his electronic monitoring while on bail.



he's aldon with the nfl


----------



## Monello

Grumpy said:


> Reuben Foster arrested for domestic violence (again) and released by 49ers



Now he's the Redskins headache to deal with.



> The Washington Redskins claimed linebacker Reuben Foster off waivers from the San Francisco 49ers on Tuesday, three days after he was arrested on a charge of misdemeanor domestic violence.
> Foster was subsequently placed on the commissioner's exempt list, meaning he cannot practice or attend games but can be at the team facility on "a reasonable basis" for workouts, meetings and other permitted non-football activities.



seriously Danny


----------



## Grumpy

The utterly BRILLIANT NFL commish knew about this months ago..and did absolutely NOTHING/ Sorry KC fans, but the commish must be a KC fan to not have handled this before but now he will have to suspend this dirtbag for the rest of this season.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

Monello said:


> Now he's the Redskins headache to deal with.
> 
> 
> 
> seriously Danny



Other than bad PR the Redskins lose nothing by claiming the rights to this guy.  It doesn't cost any money, any draft picks etc.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

Grumpy said:


> The utterly BRILLIANT NFL commish knew about this months ago..and did absolutely NOTHING/ Sorry KC fans, but the commish must be a KC fan to not have handled this before but now he will have to suspend this dirtbag for the rest of this season.



Just in time for our leagues fantasy playoffs,  he isn't on my team


----------



## Monello

*Barret Robbins*

Now here's a name from the past.  Robbins was the guy who went on a bender on the eve of the Super Bowl.  He was so wasted that he didn't even play in the game the next day.  He was also kicked off a team for steroid use.  In the past he's been charged with attempted murder, drug possession, felon batter & he's been shot 3 times by law enforcement.

How would you like to have this guy as your neighbor?



> Barret Robbins, the massive former Oakland Raiders All-Pro offensive lineman with a history of mental illness and legal entanglements, was arrested again Tuesday night, this time over possession of cocaine.
> Robbins, 45, was pulled over in Pompano Beach when an officer noticed him driving a white Kia with stolen tags. According to the arrest form, before being taken into custody, Robbins informed the officer that he knew the tag didn’t belong on the vehicle and that there was a crack pipe inside the car.



nucking futz


----------



## Monello

*John Wetteland*

The future isn't looking bright for this all star.



> John Wetteland, a former All-Star and World Series MVP, has been charged in Texas with continuous sex abuse of a child under age 14.
> Wetteland, 52, was arrested Monday and freed on $25,000 bond
> 
> According to a consolidated complaint and probable cause affidavit, Wetteland is accused of having a child perform a sex act on him, beginning in 2004 when the child was 4, and that it happened twice more during a two-year period.



have fun in the slammer


----------



## Monello

*Former Hoya is in deep s&^t*

Former student athlete.  I bet he doesn't know much about history, biology, science books, french, geography, trigonometry & algebra.  What he does/did know is how to dribble a ball and throw it through a hoop.  He also didn't learn that it's not OK to sexually attack people, especially people that have in intention of having sex with you.  John Thompson must be so proud of this demon.

Moms, if you have young children, please don't go around dating sex offenders and exposing your children to their nonsense.



> [FONT=&quot]Former Georgetown University basketball player Victor Page is facing attempted rape and other charges,
> 
> [/FONT][FONT=&quot]According to court documents, the victim’s mother said Page needed to pried off of the teenage girl, that he chased her, and that he choked her and tried to pull her pants off.
> 
> [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Page knocked on the victim’s door around 10:30 p.m. on Dec. 30.[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]When she opened the door, he reportedly threw down a cigarette, threw her on the floor, and choked her.[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]The 17-year-old was able to escape, but Page reportedly caught up with her and tried to rape her again before neighbors rescued her.
> 
> [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Page remains behind bars and is facing several charges, ranging from attempted rape to child sex abuse.[/FONT]



Here's the best part:


> [FONT=&quot]Page has an extensive criminal history, including assault, indecent exposure, and sex offense.[/FONT]



you sexy thing

 [FONT=Roboto, arial, sans-serif] [/FONT]


----------



## Monello

*NYC's finest put a lion in it's cage*

Punch a cop, go directly to jail.  Do not collect $200.



> Detroit Lions linebacker Trevor Bates was arrested for skipping a cab fare early Saturday morning, and allegedly flew into a rage while in custody and punched a police sergeant, the New York Post reported.Bates was primarily a special-teams player for the Lions this season, making three tackles and appearing in nine games.



entitled ahole


----------



## Monello

*Antonio Brown*

Smacking his baby's momma and other assorted shenanigans.



> Pittsburgh Steelers receiver Antonio Brown allegedly pushed the mother of his daughter to the ground on Jan. 17 in Hollywood, Florida, according to a police incident report obtained by ESPN.
> The Hollywood Police Department on Tuesday acknowledged that Brown was involved in a domestic dispute last month,
> 
> Brown has five children -- four sons and one daughter.
> 
> This is Brown's second recent legal issue in South Florida, where he was born and raised.
> In October, he faced two lawsuits from an April incident during which Brown allegedly yelled at security and threw items off an apartment balcony, according to documents obtained by ESPN.
> 
> A guardian of a 2-year-old boy is suing Brown for "intentional infliction of emotional distress and assault" after items flung from the 14th floor of the Mansions at Acqualina nearly hit the child,
> 
> On the morning of Nov. 8, Brown was cited for driving over 100 mph in Ross Township, Pennsylvania. That evening, after the Steelers' Week 10 victory over the Carolina Panthers, Brown declined comment when approached by ESPN, then told teammates that reporters couldn't catch him as he walked out of the locker room. Before the season, Brown publicly threatened an ESPN writer over a story examining the intersection of Brown's media stardom with his off-field life.



stay class squealers


----------



## Monello

*Adam Pacman Jones at it again*



> Free-agent cornerback Adam "Pacman" Jones, who was waived by the Denver Broncos in November, was arrested early Wednesday morning at the Rising Sun Casino in Indiana.
> 
> The Indiana Gaming Commission said Jones was arrested for disorderly conduct, public intoxication, intimidation and resisting arrest at the casino,


----------



## Misfit

Football player allegedly attacks rival during pre-match handshake
					

A Turkish footballer is facing a lifetime ban after shocking footage showed him allegedly attacking a rival player with a sharp object.




					www.news.com.au
				






> A Turkish footballer is facing a lifetime ban after shocking footage showed him allegedly attacking a rival player with a sharp object.
> 
> Amed SK ace Mansur Calar is believed to have concealed a razor blade in his hands during the pre-match handshakes, before he can be seen slashing at Sakaryaspor midfielder Ferhat Yazgan, The Sun reports.


----------



## Monello

*Kellen Winslow, Jr, accused of 2 rapes*



> Kellen Winslow Jr., the son of a pro football star who himself earned over $40 million in an injury plagued NFL career, "took what he wanted," including raping a 54-year-old hitchhiker and a 59-year-old homeless woman, prosecutors said Monday.
> 
> The younger Winslow also is charged with raping a 17-year-old girl when he was in college.
> 
> Winslow has pleaded not guilty to 12 counts and could face life in prison if convicted.
> 
> Winslow was arrested in 2018 after authorities said they found evidence linking him to two break-ins at the home of a 71-year-old woman and an 86-year-old woman several days later in the California beach town of Encinitas, his hometown north of San Diego. Those charges were dismissed by a judge at a preliminary hearing last July.
> 
> The wife of a Marine reported being raped by Winslow when she was a 17-year-old high school senior in 2003. She said she met him when he was home for the summer from the University of Miami.
> 
> While Winslow was out on $2 million bail, he was arrested again for lewd conduct after a 77-year-old woman at a gym said he exposed himself to her on two occasions and masturbated next to her in a hot tub in February. He has been jailed since without bail.



career dirtbag


----------



## littlelady

Monello said:


> *Kellen Winslow, Jr, accused of 2 rapes*
> 
> 
> 
> career dirtbag



Reparation, and all.


----------



## Monello

*Brazilian soccer player accused of raping a woman in France.*

He says he's being set up.  We'll see how this turns out.



> When the people find that they can vote themselves money, that will herald the end of the republic.
> 
> She said Neymar arrived "apparently drunk" at the hotel and described to police that they "touched each other, but in a given moment, Neymar became aggressive and, with violence, had sexual intercourse against the victim's will."



ooh la la


----------



## Monello

NFL's Muhammad Wilkerson  DUI

I thought muslims weren't suppose to drink?



> Former New York Jets and Green Bay Packers defensive tackle Muhammad Wilkerson was arrested early Saturday for driving while intoxicated in Manhattan, police said.
> 
> A police spokesman told The Associated Press that the 29-year-old was arraigned Saturday in Manhattan Criminal Court and then released. In addition to DWI, he's accused of ignoring a stop sign and driving while ability-impaired.
> 
> Police said he was pulled over in the Washington Heights neighborhood before dawn with a blood-alcohol level of .09. The legal limit is .08.



hold my beer and watch this


----------



## littlelady

Monello said:


> *Brazilian soccer player accused of raping a woman in France.*
> 
> He says he's being set up.  We'll see how this turns out.
> ooh la la



Who cares.  France declared a no fly zone on US, after we saved their butt.  The World is one scary place to be.


----------



## littlelady

Monello said:


> NFL's Muhammad Wilkerson  DUI
> 
> I thought muslims weren't suppose to drink?
> 
> 
> 
> hold my beer and watch this



Criminal athletes give athletes a bad name.  I can’t believe Tonya Harding was on the current Food Network Celebrity Worst Cooks in America.  That is just wrong.






						tonya harding food network - Search
					






					www.bing.com


----------



## Monello

Mark Rypien - Domestic abuse



> Former Super Bowl hero Mark Rypien pleaded not guilty on Monday to a charge of domestic violence against his wife.
> 
> Rypien was taken to the Spokane County Jail on Sunday afternoon after his arrest near a bank on the north side of the city. A witness who saw the couple called police and said Rypien's wife alleged he had struck her.



SB MVP


----------



## Monello

Josh Brent EX Dallas Cowboy



> Former Dallas Cowboys defensive tackle Josh Brent, who has worked in the team's scouting department the past few years, was shocked with a stun gun Sunday by police as he was being taken into custody for public intoxication.



it's 5 o'clock somewhere


----------



## Monello

* Imani Immanuel Smith *

Some jerk off, caught jerking off in public.



> The man who was accused of exposing himself at the Landstown Shopping Center in Virginia Beach was sentenced Wednesday on all 10 charges he was facing.
> 
> 24-year-old Imani Immanuel Smith is facing two years in prison with indefinite supervised probation upon release.
> 
> The man who was accused of exposing himself at the Landstown Shopping Center in Virginia Beach was sentenced Wednesday on all 10 charges he was facing.
> 
> 24-year-old Imani Immanuel Smith is facing two years in prison with indefinite supervised probation upon release.



perv


----------



## Monello

Monello said:


> *Kellen Winslow, Jr, accused of 2 rapes*
> 
> 
> 
> career dirtbag



Update

*Kellen Winslow Jr.** takes plea deal, faces 12-18 years in prison

I bet he thought he was going to get the OJ treatment at trial.  Avoids a possible life sentence*


----------



## Monello

There is dumbass then there is Mark Walton.  He jacks stupid up to a new level.  NFL bucks aren't enough for him to clean up his act.  4 strikes and you're out bubba.

I'm sure his university of miami degree will come in handy now that he's unemployed.



> The Miami Dolphins waived running back Mark Walton after he was arrested Tuesday morning on a charge of aggravated battery of a* pregnant woman*.
> 
> According to a police document released to ESPN, Walton is accused of pushing the woman into a wall and punching her several times in her face and head.
> 
> Walton, 22, was through two games of a four-game league suspension for violating the NFL conduct and substance abuse policy relating to his* three offseason arrests* between January and March.


----------



## kom526

*Monte Nicholson - Washington Redskins (AGAIN)*

Brings dead girlfriend to hospital then cops find contraband in his apartment.

https://www.usatoday.com/story/spor...fter-nfl-player-took-her-hospital/4200446002/ 

https://www.fox5dc.com/sports/pills...-redskins-safety-montae-nicholson-reports-say


----------



## Monello

> *Steelers cut Kameron Kelly after charges for making terroristic threats, resisting arrest*
> 
> 
> Per the complaint, Kelly had already threatened to knock out an employee at the bar after his music choice was skipped on the jukebox.
> 
> Outside the bar, according to the complaint, the arresting officer accidentally stepped on the foot of a woman, who began arguing. Kelly said the woman was "his girl" and pushed his chest against the officer's and threatened him, according to the complaint.
> 
> Kelly then resisted arrest, arguing with officers, and an officer punched Kelly in the face multiple times during the struggle, according to the complaint.



I'll be jobless for Christmas


----------



## Monello

The Ohio penal football team is likely to get a lot better in the coming months.  In the unlikely event they are acquitted, they can remake the movie dumber & dumber.

All thugs are innocent until the verdict.



> Ohio State football players Amir Riep and Jahsen Wint face charges of rape and kidnapping, stemming from an alleged incident last week.
> 
> Riep and Wint were booked into jail early Wednesday after warrants had been issued for them. They were charged with first-degree felonies Tuesday
> 
> Wint allegedly grabbed the woman by her neck and raped her, she said in the affidavit. Riep held the woman down with his body while Wint forced oral sex, the affidavit stated. The woman pushed Wint away, according to the affidavit, but he again forced her to have oral sex.











talk about being a team player


----------



## stgislander

Lucky Mr. Wint still has his penis.


----------



## GregV814

Monello said:


> The Ohio penal football team is likely to get a lot better in the coming months.  In the unlikely event they are acquitted, they can remake the movie dumber & dumber.
> 
> All thugs are innocent until the verdict.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> talk about being a team player


Isn’t this what Lt. Governor Fairfax, (Va.) is alleged  to have done?
Black democratic privilege?


----------



## Monello

GregV814 said:


> Isn’t this what Lt. Governor Fairfax, (Va.) is alleged  to have done?
> Black democratic privilege?


These 2 thugs tag teamed Becky.  I think Justin does this sort of thing by himself.  Not totally by himself.  But when he does take liberties with the female persuasion, it's just him and Becky in the room or back seat.


----------



## Monello

Nebraska kicks 2 alleged rapist off of football team.



> The University of Nebraska expelled two former football players after a school investigator last year found them responsible for violating the school's sexual misconduct policy, according to a document obtained by ESPN.  A university spokeswoman confirmed Monday that the players involved were redshirt freshmen Katerian LeGrone and Andre Hunt.
> 
> The university investigation found evidence to support that Hunt touched and digitally penetrated a female student and made her have oral sex without her consent and that both men had sex with her without her consent, according to the report. The report states that the woman provided text messages with others, sent immediately following the actions, in which she alleged that she had been raped.



enjoy prison sex buddies


----------



## Monello

Teshaun Hightower - accused of murder.  Murder at 11AM.  Surprised they were up that early.  I guess the only team drafting him will be State Pen.








> Tulane basketball player Teshaun Hightower was arrested Saturday and charged with murder in connection with a homicide in Stockbridge, Georgia, earlier this month.
> 
> Hightower, the Green Wave's leading scorer in the 2019-20 season, was being held in the Henry County Jail without bail on Sunday. He is charged with felony murder, aggravated assault, possession of a firearm during the commission of a felony, and battery.
> 
> Police incident report indicated the shooting occurred at an apartment complex just before 11 a.m. ET on April 8. Devante Anthony Long was shot and later died at a hospital. He was 24.


----------



## GregV814

Correct me if I’m wrong, but am I seeing a common thread here???

Why, yes I do! College men who vote Democrat!!


----------



## Monello

Ex Redskin Dunbar in hot water.    Who vets these thugs for the NFL?  SAMCRO?

Want to bet the witnesses suddenly catch that memory affliction that Joe Biden has?



> New York Giants cornerback Deandre Baker and Seattle Seahawks cornerback Quinton Dunbar face arrest warrants in Miramar, Florida for multiple counts of armed robbery with a firearm—a charge that carries a maximum sentence of life in prison. The two also face charges for aggravated assault with a firearm, a conviction for which carries a possible five-year prison term.
> 
> Baker and Dunbar are accused of partaking in a brazen, multi-person robbery at a party in Miramar on Wednesday night. According to an affidavit filed by a Miramar detective in Broward County Circuit Court, problems at the party surfaced when Baker was seen with a gun in his hand and “pointing it at one of the attendees.”



what moral clause?


----------



## Grumpy

Monello said:


> Ex Redskin Dunbar in hot water.    Who vets these thugs for the NFL?  SAMCRO?
> 
> Want to bet the witnesses suddenly catch that memory affliction that Joe Biden has?



Few years ago, I believe you would be right but with everybody having a camera nowadays, I'm sure some fool recorded and posted it all on social media already.


----------



## Monello

NFLers seem to be on a law breaking bender recently.


> Buffalo Bills defensive lineman Ed Oliver was arrested Saturday night in his hometown of Houston on charges of driving while intoxicated and unlawfully carrying a weapon.
> 
> Oliver is being held at Montgomery County Jail after being pulled over on State Highway 242.
> 
> The officer who administered the test noted that Oliver may have been impaired by something other than alcohol, and police discovered a pistol in Oliver's vehicle, according to the report.



a drunk with a gun, what could possibly go wrong?


----------



## Monello

Now the Redskins are getting in on the recent NFL crime spree.  Hard for your lawyer to get you off with no jail time when someone gets shot.



> Washington Redskins wide receiver Cody Latimer was arrested early Saturday morning after shots were reportedly fired inside a Douglas County, Colorado, apartment,
> 
> a witness said they heard arguing and what sounded like gunshots inside the apartment. One person was identified as having minor, non-gunshot injuries.
> 
> Latimer, 27, was taken into custody and sent to the Douglas County Detention Facility. He has been booked on felony charges of assault in the second degree, menacing and illegal discharge of a firearm and misdemeanor charges of prohibited use of a weapon and reckless endangerment



no comment as of yet from the Redskins


----------



## Monello

This guy is perpetually showing up in the crime blotter.  He must still have his speed because Darwin should have caught up to him by now.

I don't think the Chargers ever recovered from drafting this knucklehead.



> Former quarterback and current ESPN college football analyst Ryan Leaf was arrested Friday on a charge of misdemeanor domestic battery.
> 
> He was the No. 2 overall draft pick of the San Diego Chargers in 1998 but had just a four-year NFL career before his personal life fell apart.
> 
> Leaf dealt with drug addiction and spent two years in prison after being arrested in 2012 for breaking into a home in his native Montana to steal prescription drugs and for violating a probation order out of Texas.
> 
> After his release, Leaf worked to recover and built a new career in sportscasting.



have you hit rock bottom yet?


----------



## Monello

Looks like Ryan Leaf is our first person with dual entries in this thread.  His mom must be so proud.






Monello said:


> *Former Number 2 draft pick*
> 
> Leaf gets 5 yrs in the pokie.
> 
> 
> 
> http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/11495757/ryan-leaf-sentenced-5-years-prison-violating-probation





Monello said:


> This guy is perpetually showing up in the crime blotter.  He must still have his speed because Darwin should have caught up to him by now.
> 
> I don't think the Chargers ever recovered from drafting this knucklehead.
> 
> 
> 
> have you hit rock bottom yet?


----------



## b23hqb

2nd Round Pick of Chargers in 2002, Reche Caldwell, Murdered









						Ex-NFL, Gators receiver Reche Caldwell killed in Tampa shooting
					

The former Jefferson High standout was shot and killed Saturday night, his mother said.




					www.tampabay.com
				




Former Tampa HS standout, Fl Gator receiver, 2002 second round pick of San Diego Chargers and six year NFL player shot dead in front yard. Good article on his athletic accomplishments, but he just could not get the 'hood out of his blood after he retired.


----------



## Monello

Former Redskin accused of rape.



> Former Georgia All-American safety Bacarri Rambo was arrested late Monday night on a charge of rape.
> 
> Athens-Clarke County Police responded to a rape call on Saturday at 1:17 a.m. The incident took place at 150 W. Broad Street, the address for the Georgia Heights apartments in downtown Athens, Georgia. Rambo’s address is listed in that complex.
> 
> The victim is listed as a 21-year old female. Police said that the female is a University of Georgia student, according a press release it issued Tuesday.
> Rambo was booked into the Clarke County Jail at 10:02 p.m. Monday, according to the Clarke County Jail’s online booking report. He remained in the jail late Tuesday morning,



First blood


----------



## Monello

Pro soccer player pleads guilty to sex with underage girl.  I was surprised it was a guy.  I thought only girls played soccer.  Who knew?

Underage sex and child porn, expect a long prison term.



> An English soccer star has admitted having sex with a 14-year-old girl and sharing child porn on Snapchat, according to reports.
> 
> Former Arsenal winger Tyrell Robinson, 22, pleaded guilty Tuesday to engaging in sexual activity with a child, as well as making and distributing an indecent image of a child,



perv


----------



## Monello

Jarron is on the jawrong side of the law.  


> Pittsburgh Steelers offensive lineman Jarron Jones was arrested on Saturday, Oct. 3 after a physical altercation with his girlfriend,
> 
> The woman claimed Jones strangled her, hit her in the face, smashed his Xbox console over her face, picked her up and threw her outside, according to the complaint. She reported to police that she lost consciousness during the incident.



Pow, right in the kisser


----------



## limblips

But if Kaepernick get his way none of his people will be in jail or arrested!

https://www.foxnews.com/sports/colin-kaepernick-abolishing-police-essay 

“By abolishing policing and prisons, not only can we eliminate white supremacist establishments, but we can create space for budgets to be reinvested directly into communities to address mental health needs, homelessness and houselessness, access to education, and job creation as well as community-based methods of accountability,” he added.


----------



## Monello

I don't post about many female athletes.  Here's a Brazilian boxer, who now lives in Switzerland, that is accused of killing her husband.  They got married this year.  The article incorrectly mentions Sweden but Interlaken is indeed in Switzerland.  The author even misspelled Interlaken.

Golden Girl Viviane Obenauf.








> Viviane Obenauf spent her boxing career facing the best competition in her weight division, though is now in for the legal fight of her life.
> 
> The former two-division challenger was arrested and remains in custody of Swiss police as part of an ongoing investigation surrounding the death of her 61-year old husband, who is only identified as “Thomas” due to Swiss protection law. In a shocking development first reported by the Daily Sun, Obenauf’s husband was found dead earlier this fall as the result of “massive injuries due to blunt instrument” according to a police report, a copy of which has been obtained by BoxingScene.com.
> 
> Obeneauf—who was arrested earlier in the week—remains the prime suspect, with suggestions of having beaten her husband to death in their apartment in Interlaken, Sweden.











						Viviane Obenauf, Former Title Challenger, Arrested And Held In Connection With Husband's Death
					

Viviane Obenauf spent her boxing career facing the best competition in her weight division, though is now in for the legal fight of her life. The former two-division challenger was arrested and remains in custody of Swiss police as part of an ongoing investigation surrounding the death of her...




					www.boxingscene.com


----------



## GregV814

I'd bet the mortgage she has several bytches already.


----------



## Monello

Not content with DUIs and domestic abuse, these out of control athletes have been upping their game lately.


> A former Chicago Bears All-Pro cornerback has been arrested in Phoenix on a murder charge, police sources said.
> 
> Michael Richardson, 59, who won a Super Bowl with the Bears in 1985, was arrested Wednesday on a second-degree murder charge in connection with the Tuesday shooting death of 47-year-old Ronald Like
> 
> Wednesday’s arrest is the latest in a string of legal troubles for Richardson. He had been previously busted twice this year by Phoenix cops for alleged drug possession and was arrested in Maricopa County in 2018 on charges of theft and possession of meth, crack cocaine and heroin,
> 
> ESPN reported that Richardson was released from custody and had a 13-year prison sentence cut by more than 10 years after a California appellate court determined he did not violate terms of his probation in a 2008 conviction for selling narcotics.
> 
> The incident led to Richardson’s 21st conviction on drug-related charges at the time — and his fifth felony in 16 years,








Ex-Bears Super Bowl champ Michael Richardson arrested on murder charge (nypost.com)


----------



## Monello

Travis Rudolph - 1st degree murder. 

Murder is pretty hard to top on the list of crimes.  Too bad Johnny Cochran isn't around.  He's been known to get a killer or 2 off/



> Former Florida State wide receiver Travis Rudolph has been arrested on charges of first-degree murder and attempted first-degree murder with a firearm in Palm Beach County, Florida,
> 
> Palm Beach County Sheriff's Office said one male was found dead in West Palm Beach, while another was transported from the scene of the shooting to the hospital.
> 
> The sheriff's office did not have additional information, and the arrest report was not immediately available.



Ex-Florida State receiver Travis Rudolph charged with first-degree murder (espn.com)


----------



## Monello

Ex NFLer kills 5 people.  Phillip Adams.


----------



## Monello

Typical day in the life of an NFL player.  Speeding, outstanding warrant, expired driver's license, dope and unregistered gun on the buffet for Steeler's Justin Layne.  Justin's nickname should be "Life in the Fast".



> Steelers cornerback Justin Layne was arrested Friday on a gun charge in Ohio but police video of the traffic stop obtained by TMZ includes a handcuffed Layne in the backseat of the police car saying, “They acting like I got some drugs. I got one blunt!”



NFL player Justin Layne was 'nervous as f--k' during arrest (nypost.com)


----------



## Monello

Lamborghinis & Uzis.  Like peas & carrots, only deadlier.



> Chiefs pass rusher Frank Clark was arrested Sunday night for felony illegal possession of a firearm,
> Clark was driving a Lamborghini SUV when he was pulled over for a routine traffic stop in Los Angeles. Police noticed an open duffle bag with an Uzi inside and arrested him at 9:20 p.m. Sunday.



didn't shoot the deputy


----------



## Monello

Tylan Jones - Looks good in a suit.  But will now be wearing a prison jump suit.








> A UAB Blazers defensive lineman has reportedly been arrested on a charge of third-degree domestic violence.
> 
> Tylan Kiere Jones, 21, was reportedly booked into Blount County Jail in Oneonta, Alabama on Wednesday night.
> 
> Jones is being accused of several acts of violence against his now ex-girlfriend, who claimed to have been dating Jones for four months. The report states that Jones allegedly choked, hit and threw the 21-year-old woman to the floor multiple times over the past month.
> 
> The reports only get more disturbing from there. The UAB junior was accused of kicking the woman in the head with boots on, smothering her with a pillow and beating both of their dogs until they couldn’t move.
> 
> 
> At one time, Jones allegedly threw a kitchen knife at the woman, which stuck in her leg. “He then pulled the knife out and told her he would kill her if she told the police,’’ the police report said.



College Football Player Reportedly Arrested On Domestic Violence Charge (thespun.com)


----------



## Monello

Making it easy this time.  Nothing to read, just sit back and watch some NBA guy explain the law to the poleece.  Peterve, that sounds like something biden* would say.


----------



## PrchJrkr

Monello said:


> Making it easy this time.  Nothing to read, just sit back and watch some NBA guy explain the law to the poleece.  Peterve, that sounds like something biden* would say.



Don't forget sotect! They spose to peterve and sotect! I wonder which drugs he's on...


----------



## Grumpy

in before Monello









						Over a dozen ex-NBA players charged with multimillion-dollar fraud
					

The indictment accuses 18 former ballers of ripping off $4 million from the NBA’s Health and Welfare Benefit Plan.




					nypost.com


----------



## Monello

Angie.  There ain't another woman that comes close to her.  Or in this case close to him.

Jerry Smith.  Not to be confused with the Redskin's former tight end with the same name.



> A suspended Virginia Tech linebacker accused in the fatal beating of a Tinder match has been indicted on a charge of second-degree murder.
> 
> Isimemen Etute, 18, who is accused in the death of Jerry Smith, who was 40, in May, was indicted by a grand jury Tuesday, The Roanoke Times reported. A hearing is scheduled for Nov. 18.
> 
> Etute said he visited Smith's apartment in April after he was matched with someone named "Angie" on Tinder and returned May 31 to determine whether his match was male or female, attorneys and witnesses said at earlier hearings. A detective testified that Etute groped Smith and used his phone's flashlight to get a better look in the dark apartment before repeatedly punching the victim.



champagne tastes just like coca-cola


----------



## Monello

Dude thought it was miller time.







*Ohio State suspends QB Jack Miller after impaired-driving arrest*


----------



## Monello

Felony trifecta for NFL nitwit.

This kid scored a 20 on his NFL wonderlic test.  20 indicates average intelligence.  So he isn't a true illiterate dumbass.  Just an average dumbass.

The dead woman survived the crash.  But she was burned alive, screaming the entire time, while good Samaritans tried to free her before being driven back by the smoke and flames. 



> Former Raiders wide receiver Henry Ruggs III is facing two additional felony charges as well as a misdemeanor following his involvement in a fiery car crash early Tuesday morning that left a 23-year-old woman and her dog dead and Ruggs and his girlfriend injured, according to court records.
> 
> Ruggs, 22, initially faced being charged with felony driving under the influence resulting in death and reckless driving after prosecutors said he was driving 156 mph and had a blood alcohol level more than twice the legal limit in the state of Nevada.
> 
> Prosecutors now have decided to charge Ruggs with additional felony counts of DUI and reckless driving due to the injuries suffered by his passenger, girlfriend Kiara Je'nai Kilgo-Washington, who also goes by Rudy Washington. The misdemeanor charge is possession of a firearm while under the influence, stemming from a loaded gun found in Ruggs' car at the scene.



disco inferno


----------



## Monello

Las Vegas Raiders cut player that made death threat video.  He wasn't actually charged with any crime yet.  But this is the face of domestic terror.  If this guy doesn't clean up his act, he most likely will find his ass sitting in a jail cell.


----------



## Monello

X-NFLer Josh Bellamy - Major league fraud

At least this gud didn't physically harm anyone.



> Former NFL player Josh Bellamy has been sentenced to three years and one month in federal prison for fraudulently obtaining over $1.2 million in COVID-19 relief funds.
> 
> Bellamy, 32, of St. Petersburg, Florida, was sentenced Friday in Tampa federal court, according to court records. He pleaded guilty in June to conspiracy to commit wire fraud. Besides serving prison time, Bellamy must also pay restitution.
> 
> Bellamy obtained a Paycheck Protection Program loan of $1.2 million for his company, Drip Entertainment LLC, using falsified documents and false information. Bellamy admitted to using the loan proceeds on personal items, such as jewelry and a stay at the Seminole Hard Rock Hotel and Casino. Bellamy also sought loans on behalf of his family members and close associates.
> Bellamy also told investigators that he paid more than $311,000 to an alleged co-conspirator, James Stote, as a kickback for his assistance in preparing and submitting the fraudulent loan application, prosecutors said.



getting the big bucks


----------



## Monello

Southeast Jerome - AKA Clinton Portis - Medical Fraud.

This guy earned $43.1 M during his football career.  He squandered it all.  He declared bankruptcy in 2015, listing debts of $5M.



> Former NFL running back Clinton Portis has been sentenced to six months in prison, with an additional six months of home confinement, after pleading guilty to defrauding a health care program for retired players.
> Portis, who played nine seasons in the league for the Broncos and Washington Football Team, pleaded guilty in September for defrauding the program of nearly $100,000, filing false claims for medical equipment.
> Fifteen players have now pleaded guilty to participating in the $3.4 million scheme, including former Saints receiver Joe Horn – who was sentenced to three years probation – and former Eagles running back Correll Buckhalter, who received 10 months in prison.



Ex-NFL star Clinton Portis sentenced to prison for health care fraud scheme (nypost.com)


----------



## Monello

Ex college football player


----------



## GregV814

I'm no psychiatrist or gots no degree... but you better THINK!!! (retha)

What do ex-football players and aspiring rap artists have in common??


----------



## PrchJrkr

GregV814 said:


> I'm no psychiatrist or gots no degree... but you better THINK!!! (retha)
> 
> What do ex-football players and aspiring rap artists have in common??


Crime stats, ugly tats, and too many little hood rats?!


----------



## Monello

PrchJrkr said:


> Crime stats, ugly tats, and too many little hood rats?!


You're a poet & you don't even know it.


----------



## Kinnakeet

Monello said:


> *Aaron Hernandez charged in 2012 double homicide*
> 
> Bad boy Aaron has been quite busy it seems.  He makes Mike Vick look like an altar boy.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2014/05/15/justice/aaron-hernandez-indictment/index.html?hpt=hp_t1


Didnt he lick someones member and the member was going to tell everyone and Aaron did not want that to happen so he offed the said member


----------



## Monello

Kinnakeet said:


> Didnt he lick someones member and the member was going to tell everyone and Aaron did not want that to happen so he offed the said member


Who knows what to believe.  Supposedly 1 of his high school team mates kept visiting him in prison.  And he and that guy had a special relationship.  

I also heard that his baby mamma got to keep more of his money if he died while his case was being appealed.


----------



## Monello

Boris Becker - tax cheat.  Advantage, courts.

Maybe he can get Maggy Stewart's old cell.



> Tennis great Boris Becker was sentenced to 2 1/2 years in prison on Friday for illicitly transferring large amounts of money and hiding assets after he was declared bankrupt.
> The 54-year-old German was found to have transferred hundreds of thousands of pounds after his June 2017 bankruptcy from his business account to other accounts, including those of his ex-wife Barbara and estranged wife Sharlely “Lilly” Becker.
> 
> Becker was also convicted of failing to declare a property in Germany and hiding an 825,000 euro ($871,000) bank loan and shares in a tech firm.
> 
> The jury at Southwark Crown Court in London acquitted him on 20 other counts, including charges that he failed to hand over his many awards, including two Wimbledon trophies and an Olympic gold medal.











						Tennis great Boris Becker sentenced to prison
					

The three-time Wimbledon champion was convicted earlier this month on four charges under the Insolvency Act and had faced a maximum sentence of seven years in prison.




					www.wjhg.com


----------



## b23hqb

Can't wait until NIL really kicks in. All that money, and support from their sponsors, will just make it easier for these guys to get out of trouble they failed to avoid.








						Police: ASU football player Stanley Lambert charged with DUI in fatal collision with pedestrian
					

Stanley Lambert is accused of driving under the influence after a woman pedestrian in Scottsdale was struck by a car and died from her injuries.




					www.aol.com


----------



## Monello

Ex NFLer Zak Stacy doing the baby momma beat down.  He used the Marion Barry defense:


> This is a case of just bitterness. That’s why she did this. The whole assault thing. She staged it. She set me up.”


----------



## PrchJrkr

It's a shame she didn't have a gun hidden under a couch cushion.


----------



## Monello

PrchJrkr said:


> It's a shame she didn't have a gun hidden under a couch cushion.


That is a major league beatdown.  Thugs always pick on the weaker.  If it's someone equal to their size, they either sucker punch or attack in a pack.   Now the victim is forever linked with this guy since she's his incubator.  But you bet there won't be any child support in her future.


----------



## Monello

Chicago Bear linebacker Matt Adams, gun charges.  No telling if the firearm was for offense or defense.



> Bears linebacker Matt Adams was arrested Thursday night and charged with misdemeanor firearm possession and cited for having a high-capacity magazine and metal-piercing bullets, according to Chicago police.
> 
> Adams was arrested at approximately 6:46 p.m. in the 200 block of North Garland Court in Chicago. According to a summary of charges, police searched Adams' vehicle and found him to be in possession of high-capacity magazines within the city limits of Chicago, which is a municipal code violation. Authorities also said they recovered a weapon.



Adam's family values


----------



## Monello

Miles 7 Bridges, domestic violence, child abuse

Now will Gascon file charges?


> Charlotte Hornets restricted free agent Miles Bridges is facing three felony domestic violence charges after being accused of assaulting his girlfriend in front of their two children last month, the Los Angeles County district attorney said Tuesday.
> 
> District Attorney George Gascon said his office filed one felony count of injuring a child's parent and two felony counts of child abuse under circumstances or conditions likely to cause great bodily injury or death.





> Mychelle Johnson, the mother of Bridges' two young children, posted several pictures on Instagram on July 1 of what appeared to be injuries and a medical report that read "adult victim of physical abuse by male partner; Assault by strangulation, Brain concussion; Closed fracture of nasal bone; Contusion of rib; Multiple bruises; Strain of neck muscle."











						Felony domestic violence charges filed vs. Bridges
					

Hornets restricted free agent Miles Bridges is facing three felony domestic violence charges after being accused of assaulting his girlfriend in front of their two children last month, the Los Angeles County district attorney said Tuesday.




					www.espn.com


----------



## Monello

Kevin Ware, X-NFLer, murder

Hanging out with bad boy footballer ends badly.  It often does.



> Former NFL player Kevin Ware, already a suspect in connection to his girlfriend’s death and disappearance last year, was indicted Thursday for her murder.  “There was violence, she referenced a gun being pulled on her,” said Eric Zuleger. “She was very scared, very nervous."













The deceased, Taylor Pomaski


----------



## Monello

Frank Gore, assault of a woman.

These guys always seem to fight with the gentler sex.  They never start this stuff in a biker bar or the gym parking lot.



> Ex-NFL star Frank Gore dragged naked woman by hair across Atlantic City hotel hallway​











						Ex-NFL star Frank Gore dragged naked woman by hair across Atlantic City hotel hallway: report
					

Ex-NFL running back Frank Gore was charged with simple assault, and reports say that documents allege Gore dragged a naked woman by her hair in a hotel hallway.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Monello

Marshawn Lynch, DUI



Driving up on the sidewalk y'all.  Best mug shot ever.



> Marshawn Lynch, the former star running back for the Seahawks, was arrested Tuesday in Las Vegas for driving under the influence.  He was arrested by the California Highway Patrol for DUI in 2012.











						Marshawn Lynch arrested for DUI in Las Vegas
					

Marshawn Lynch, the former star running back for the Seattle Seahawks, was arrested Tuesday in Las Vegas for driving under the influence.




					nypost.com
				




Beast mode drunk


----------



## stgislander

Monello said:


> Marshawn Lynch, DUI
> 
> Driving up on the sidewalk y'all.  Best mug shot ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marshawn Lynch arrested for DUI in Las Vegas
> 
> 
> Marshawn Lynch, the former star running back for the Seattle Seahawks, was arrested Tuesday in Las Vegas for driving under the influence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beast mode drunk


He was on his way to Subway.


----------



## Escalade14

Monello said:


> Frank Gore, assault of a woman.
> 
> These guys always seem to fight with the gentler sex.  They never start this stuff in a biker bar or the gym parking lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ex-NFL star Frank Gore dragged naked woman by hair across Atlantic City hotel hallway: report
> 
> 
> Ex-NFL running back Frank Gore was charged with simple assault, and reports say that documents allege Gore dragged a naked woman by her hair in a hotel hallway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com


No guts, no Gore-y


----------



## Monello

stgislander said:


> He was on his way to Subway.


The drive thru.


----------



## Kinnakeet

Monello said:


> Marshawn Lynch, DUI
> 
> 
> 
> Driving up on the sidewalk y'all.  Best mug shot ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marshawn Lynch arrested for DUI in Las Vegas
> 
> 
> Marshawn Lynch, the former star running back for the Seattle Seahawks, was arrested Tuesday in Las Vegas for driving under the influence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beast mode drunk



tore up from the neck up


----------



## Monello

He has not been charged with a crime in this incident.  But that doesn't mean he gets a pass for this insane behavior.  I have to imagine being a foreigner in a Dubai jail is no picnic.


> Video: Antonio Brown exposes himself to stunned guests in hotel pool​Brown was caught on video May 14 shoving his bare buttocks into the face of a stunned woman in an outdoor swimming pool at  Armani Hotel Dubai  — and then lifting his penis out of the water and whipping it in her direction, as wide-eyed vacationers watched in shock.
> 
> Video footage obtained by The Post shows Brown, 34, way too close for comfort to the woman, who initially laughed off the attention but quickly swam away to escape the controversial gridiron great.











						Video: Antonio Brown exposes himself to stunned guests in hotel pool
					

Embattled All-Pro receiver Antonio Brown was caught on video shoving his bare buttocks into the face of a stunned woman in a outdoor swimming pool




					nypost.com


----------



## Monello

Michigan State football.  Charges pending.  80 against 1 fight.



4 players suspended.  Michigan State coach Mel Tucker announced Sunday night that linebacker Tank Brown, safety Angelo Grose, defensive end Zion Young and cornerback Khary Crump were suspended immediately.



			https://a.espncdn.com/combiner/i?img=/i/headshots/college-football/players/full/4697736.png


----------



## Monello

Giving Herbie Husker a black eye.

Nebraska COrnhusker interim head coach and all star domestic abuse.



> Wednesday afternoon, the former Nebraska Huskers interim head coach was arrested on troubling charges.
> 
> "Mickey Joseph was arrested at his home for a domestic disturbance on Wednesday.
> Robert ‘Mickey’ Joseph, age 54 of Lincoln, was arrested for Strangulation and 3rd Degree Domestic Assault. He was lodged in jail," the statement reads.



coach, not a role model


----------



## Monello

This will be interesting to see how this plays out.  Excuse was the pictures were on the internet, so they must be legal to view.

In other news, downloads of granny porn has skyrocketed in the Gainesville, FL area in recent days.



> Florida Gators backup quarterback Jalen Kitna, son of ex-NFL quarterback Jon Kitna, was booked into the Alachua County Jail in Florida Wednesday afternoon, according to the jail's website. The investigation led to Kitna’s residence, where he admitted to sharing two images but believed them to be "legal" since he found them online.​



she looked 18


----------



## Monello

Now coaches are slapping their bitches around.



> Texas men's basketball coach Chris Beard, who led Texas Tech to the 2019 NCAA championship game and was hired away by the Longhorns with expectations he'd elevate his alma mater to the same elite level, was arrested early Monday on a felony family violence charge after a woman told police he strangled and bit her.



be a better example


----------



## Monello

XNFLer Willie McGinest - Assault with a deadly weapon



> Former New England Patriots linebacker and current NFL Network analyst Willie McGinest was arrested Monday in West Hollywood, California, on a potential charge of assault with a deadly weapon, Witnesses identified McGinest as being involved in the alleged assault.











						Ex-Pats LB McGinest arrested for alleged assault
					

Former NFL linebacker Willie McGinest was arrested Monday in connection with an assault at a Southern California nightclub, authorities said.




					www.espn.com


----------

